# Official Dynamite 14/4/2021 Thread - I think we’re alone now (on Wed nights)



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

This show was taped last Thursday night right? Taped shows are usually better than live shows in AEW so here's hoping. 

I assume the tag title match main events but it could also open the show with Hardy/Allin main eventing.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Some reminders and promos of what went down

Dax v Jericho

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1380686613760634880
Taz is trying to recruit Christian Cage into Team Taz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1380977635531063306
Alan Angles has turned backstage interviewer!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1380667348609339394
Dr Britt says that she should have a title shot because the ratings should not be what determines number 1 contenders - but star power should. Regardless, she’s gonna climb the rankings anyway the saucy minx


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1380581525545119745
And QT gives Cody the verbal shocker while Ogogo sounds extra British. How many friends is that now Cody? HOW MANY???


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1379960636226957315


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> This show was taped last Thursday night right? Taped shows are usually better than live shows in AEW so here's hoping.
> 
> I assume the tag title match main events but it could also open the show with Hardy/Allin main eventing.


Indeed - taped show


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

This to me, is the most interesting card they have put together in some time.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Tag title match should be fun hopefully a change is a mist

Hopefully Darby wins and this Matt shit is over. But I can totally see Matt winning because reasons


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)




----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Looking forward to Darby v Matt and the Tag Title match. The Jericho match should be ok. Rest I’ll just sit through. Kinda wanna see how good Jade Cargill really though.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Looks a really good card for a weekly show tbf, hopefully it delivers, the dax vs Jericho match could easily be one of the best dynamite matches in it's short history if they don't overbook the match and keep it relatively simple.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


>


Thread title reminded me of that song.. Which again reminded me of Omega and Callis


----------



## hangsmanpage_ (Apr 8, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Some reminders and promos of what went down
> 
> Dax v Jericho
> 
> ...


FINALLY jade is back on television


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

yeahright2 said:


> Thread title reminded me of that song.. Which again reminded me of Omega and Callis


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Im actually excited for dax vs Jericho. Remember dax produced that amazing jungle boy match. So he could potentially make Jericho 2016 good again. DT vs bucks could be very good. The FCA fucking terrifys me


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Firefromthegods said:


> The FCA fucking terrifys me


We taking bets on concussions?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Shock Street said:


> We taking bets on concussions?


Well it's not live so if there was any problem i think it would have leak


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

rbl85 said:


> Well it's not live so if there was any problem i think it would have leak


Completely forgot, fair enough


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1381648304577085444


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

TD Stinger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1381648304577085444


The only thing I don’t like about Statlander is the alien bullcrap.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Whoanma said:


> *The only thing* I don’t like about Statlander is the alien bullcrap.
> View attachment 99906


That's a pretty big thing XD


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

rbl85 said:


> That's a pretty big thing XD


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Whoanma said:


> The only thing I don’t like about Statlander is the alien bullcrap.
> View attachment 99906


I think she should play it a little more loose. Like she actually a person whom you might consider alien-like. Think: Lady Gaga, Kanye West, David Bowie etc


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> The only thing I don’t like about Statlander is the alien bullcrap.
> View attachment 99906


Can travel faster than the speed of light across the universe. Cannot heal a knee injury faster than the average human. She is not even that good at being an alien.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Weekly ‘Road to’ added to the OP

premiers in 1 hr


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

I hope Pac and Fenix win the titles on Wednesday and the Bucks go away. Probably won't happen but I can dream. 
Also looking forward to Jade, Red Velvet and Statlander.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1381782941802622984
Statlander vs Amber Nova added. Anyone know anything about Amber Nova?


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Shock Street said:


> We taking bets on concussions?


I meant booking lol. Matt hardy winning would be disastrous


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

I like Darby, he should def retain his title. Not a fan of Hardy and generally uncomfortable watching him perform because how he got hurt a couple times. There's always worry that something seriously bad will happen and it just makes me not want to watch him. Also he's older and towards the end of his career, should be uplifting and legitimizing younger guys not winning a title imo. So for sure I hope he doesn't win it tomorrow.

I don't know that Amber Nova girl but she kinda looks like actress Penelope Cruz. 

Agogo, I want to see him wrestle for the first time but his association to QT and Cody kinda puts me off. Will he be built up only to end up losing to Cody in a dumb way? 

I don't know what to think about FTR guy and Jericho. I really enjoyed Jericho's speech last week tho.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I dont want to be spoiled, but since everyone is saying this has been taped, i am assuming the spoiler results are out someplace eh?


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

I want to see the fat guy return and have another shot at the TNT belt. He was the best thing about last week's show.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

@Chan Hung Haven't seen spoilers anywhere, I think it's usually just one guy who posts spoilers but hasn't.

Dynamite is looking very stacked now with six matches. Two women's matches, two title matches, a debut and a Jericho vs. Dax singles match. Plus a Christian segment. Unopposed by NXT and The Challenge, I think we're in line for some big Dynamites as they try and win new viewers.

Last night on Elevation, Death Triangle were in total heel mode ahead of their match with the Bucks. So I'm curious to see the dynamic of that match - will we have a 'babyface in peril' or just two teams trying to out-cheat each other?


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Looks good. Dynamite has mainly been on point (with the odd dip) for months.

i don’t see viewership changing much with no competition but hopefully I am wrong.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

This is the type of card I would like to see more often from Dynamite. You have matches with a story already built in with YB/Death Triangle, Darby/Hardy and Jade/Velvet. You have the match that progresses the story forward in Dax/Jericho. And you have the matches that introduce/reintroduce new wrestlers in Ogogo and Statlander. Everything here has a purpose.

Compare that to last week.
Hangman vs Max Castor - No story attached and it was a heatless match

Jurassic Express vs Bear Country - Random match with no story behind it. I do understand that it a Warner media partnership deal, but I would have liked something to give this legs going forward

Darby vs JD Drake - Random match with no story and a predictable ending

Bunny vs Tay Conti - Some minor story from the previous week, but there was too much going on around it to tell that story well in the ring

Mox/YB vs Omega/GB - There is story here and the match had heat. Granted the execution was lacking on the (heel?) turn.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm so pumped for tomorrow's show! Looks like Tony is going all out in a way for the first unopposed show.

-Death Triangle vs Young Bucks will be the main event for sure. Will be a guaranteed MOTY contender if they get enough time. I'm really hoping for a title change here. Death Triangle is in some dire need for gold and the things they can do as champions against AEW's stacked division gets me excited. I'm expecting Moxley to possibly get involved and screw them out of the gold. It adds to the Bullet Club/Moxley story and gives Kingston something more to come back to other than just the Good Brothers. If they do win, I hope that they do it New Day style and alternate title defenses between the three of them as others have proposed they do in the past. So any combination of Lucha Bros, PAC/Pentagon, and PAC/Fenix should be able to defend the gold against any tag team. Have Death Triangle win here then tie up loose ends in the Best Friends feud.

-After the "Road To" episode, I'm really looking forward to Ogogo's debut. I had no idea he was blind in his left eye. Mike Tyson being a special coach for Ogogo long term would be cool if Tyson plans on making this a long term thing. One appearance with Ogogo every 3 months would be nice.

-Dax vs Jericho should be great with Tyson as the enforcer. If I were Tony I would run a DQ finish here. Dax doesn't need to take a pin right now and it'll be hard to book Dax over Jericho now that Tyson has aligned with the Inner Circle. Looking forward to seeing how they book this. Hopefully Pinnacle gets some of their heat back.

-Jade Cargill vs Red Velvet is one I've been looking forward to for a while. I hope they tear the house down. Jade is obviously winning but I'm hoping Red Velvet gets a good amount of offense in. Both of these women are guaranteed future stars for AEW's women's division so make them both look good. Some will disagree but AEW's women's division is getting really close to surpassing NXT's for me. 

-Statlander returning against Amber Nova should be nice. I hear that Amber has actually had a lot of experience on the indies so hopefully she gets to show a little something before the inevitable squash. Good to have Stat back, loving the new look.

-The Falls Count Anywhere stipulation to Darby/Matt makes it a lot more intriguing as a match. There will be a bunch of fuckery with Sting and the Dark Order but this should be fun. Matt's Big Money character has been fun to watch for me. 

Episode is looking stacked. This will be nothing short of a 9/10 show and there shouldn't be a dull moment. Hopefully we also get Miro killing Kip Sabian somewhere in between.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Jade and Ogogo look like stars in this.

Tyson also says some words. And is it just me or is Darby speaking a lot more lately?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

DOPE graphic for tomorrow's main event.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Prosper said:


> -The Falls Count Anywhere stipulation to Darby/Matt makes it a lot more intriguing as a match. There will be a bunch of fuckery with Sting and the Dark Order but this should be fun. Matt's Big Money character has been fun to watch for me.


I'm not sure Dank Order will get involved without one of their boys in the match, but if AEW is still attached to protecting Hardy then I guess they could come out as revenge and cause his loss to Darby


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Shock Street said:


> I'm not sure Dank Order will get involved without one of their boys in the match, but if AEW is still attached to protecting Hardy then I guess they could come out as revenge and cause his loss to Darby


Yeah DO and Matt Hardy Office have been brawling for weeks. I can see Butcher and Blade running interference and DO coming out for another (sigh) brawl. Especially seeing as its no DQ.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

3venflow said:


> Jade and Ogogo look like stars in this.
> 
> Tyson also says some words. And is it just me or is Darby speaking a lot more lately?


Is anyone taking bets on when the Jade/Bel-Air comparisons will begin? My guess is tomorrow, but only because Bel-Air now has the SmackDown Women's Title and she'll be front and center, meaning more fans will see her featured more prominently on TV every week.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

This card looks to be the same as always. There will be a 15-20 minute tag match, a zillion Dork Hoarders in a brawl, no new Miro program, no Christian match, no Sting match, more Penisickle vs Inner Circle Jerk, more attempting to make QT a thing, women in Q6/7 and more random indie women not named Tessa Blanchard.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Mister Sinister said:


> This card looks to be the same as always. There will be a 15-20 minute tag match, a zillion Dork Hoarders in a brawl, no new Miro program, no Christian match, no Sting match, more Penisickle vs Inner Circle Jerk, more attempting to make QT a thing, women in Q6/7 and more random indie women not named Tessa Blanchard.


Tessa is the new CM Punk lol


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Garty is All Elite said:


> *Is anyone taking bets on when the Jade/Bel-Air comparisons will begin?* My guess is tomorrow, but only because Bel-Air now has the SmackDown Women's Title and she'll be front and center, meaning more fans will see her featured more prominently on TV every week.


They already did, someone said sthg like "EST gimmick is taken" a few weeks ago on Jade's instagram page, but she quickly put him in his place, I'll try to find the post


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

There’s a nice little storyline animosity built in for a Death Triangle vs Mox / King tag title feud that i’ve not thought about until now

with King’s whole mini-feud with the triangle


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Death Triangle should win the gold tonight, Moxley costs The Bucks, they can do DT/Best Friends for DON and Moxley/Kingstone vs Bucks.

Nobody gives a shit about good build-up anymore, they have 2 month to build maybe Christian to challenge Omega at DON.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Preview for tonight:

*I've made my feelings on the whole Elite/BC angle known so when I see the Bucks tonight I can only hope they're full blown heels. Regardless, the match with PAC & Fenix should be a banger of a main event. I want PAC & Fenix to win but I don't see the Bucks losing 1 week after their big turn, so they'll probably retain after shenanigans.

*For the love of God, please let Darby do all of the dumb, insane shit in the FCA match. Just let Matt catch him, lol. But yeah, this should be another fun one given Darby's tendency to do dumb things to his body for our entertainment. Should be an easy retention for Darby, and I wouldn't be surprised if Archer gets involved in some way after Sting's pep talk last week.

*Interested to see how competitive Jade vs. Velvet is and how Jade does in what you would think would be a longer match than what we're used to. Jade will win for sure.

*The Pinnacle have only been around for a month or so but the in last 2 weeks they've been made to look like fools. And I'm not a fan of doing that to the new heel group already. So I don't know what happens with Jericho & Dax, but whatever happens the Pinnacle needs to look good coming out of this.

*Ogogo has shown me in the last couple weeks that he's got a voice for pro wrestling and certainly a look. So I'm really curious to see what he can do in the ring now.

*And of course, we get our favorite Alien back this week too, which is nice.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I can't see the Bucks losing the belts one week after their heel turn unless of something screwy like Mox/Kingston interfering (but Kingston has more beef with Death Triangle than the Bucks and this is where you have to write consistent storylines).

Fenix/Penta winning the belts would feel more significant to me after their epic series with the Bucks in 2019.

But maybe AEW just want to put some gold on PAC, who was under consideration to be the first ever AEW champ.

Last week they seemed to set up Best Friends vs. Death Triangle feud which was in effect when the pandemic hit last year and PAC disappeared. PAC had just beaten Cassidy and Chuck before he disappeared. If they're really bringing in AEW Trios Titles, then PAC/Fenix/Penta vs. Cassidy/Trent/Chuck could easily be the match to determine first champs.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Am I alone in wanting Matt to win the title?


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

The Definition of Technician said:


> They already did, someone said sthg like "EST gimmick is taken" a few weeks ago on Jade's instagram page, but she quickly put him in his place, I'll try to find the post


Comparing Jade to Bel-Air is such an odd choice. They are both physically stronger women, but they look and act nothing alike. Correct me if I am wrong here because I stopped watching WWE a while ago and only saw some of Bel-Air's NXT stuff and her Mania match. It also could be that Jade is a heel and Bel-Air is a face.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Dax/Jericho will be great.

Don't care about the rest


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

yeahright2 said:


> Am I alone in wanting Matt to win the title?


Hopefully so especially in booking lol


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> Hopefully so especially in booking lol


Darby seems to be moving into a feud or something with Archer (via the Sting connection), he doesn´t need a title in that storyline. And I´m curious to see what Matt can do with it


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

yeahright2 said:


> Am I alone in wanting Matt to win the title?


You might be lol, I don't want Darby losing the gold yet I've been loving his open challenge. But Matt Hardy winning would give some importance to the Matt Hardy Office so it wouldn't be the worst thing in the world, as long as its not clean.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

yeahright2 said:


> Darby seems to be moving into a feud or something with Archer (via the Sting connection), he doesn´t need a title in that storyline. And I´m curious to see what Matt can do with it


Darby vs Archer definitely needs a title because Archer needs something. Matt also needs something to validate having a faction, but fuck him lol


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Prosper said:


> You might be lol, I don't want Darby losing the gold yet I've been loving his open challenge. But Matt Hardy winning would give some importance to the Matt Hardy Office so it wouldn't be the worst thing in the world, as long as its not clean.


Oh, he´d definitely cheat his way to the win. Darby has sting, but Matt has 6 or 7 people. Sting can´t be everywhere at once to prevent interference.



RapShepard said:


> Darby vs Archer definitely needs a title because Archer needs something. Matt also needs something to validate having a faction, but fuck him lol


Archer just needs to destroy people. "Murderhawk Monster".. How many people has he murdered so far?. They could even use Darby not having the title in a story. "You couldn´t even win over an old washed up Matt Hardy, so I can´t take the title from you.. I´ll just destroy you because I can".
And then he can win it from Matt in a few months after running through some people and put them out of action.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

yeahright2 said:


> Oh, he´d definitely cheat his way to the win. Darby has sting, but Matt has 6 or 7 people. Sting can´t be everywhere at once to prevent interference.


Kind of looks to me like they may be trying to run Archer vs Sting before Archer vs Darby but we all know Sting can't go anymore unless its cinematic so we'll see


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Prosper said:


> Kind of looks to me like they may be trying to run Archer vs Sting before Archer vs Darby but we all know Sting can't go anymore unless its cinematic so we'll see


I was wondering if we might see Lance turn on the Snake after that last promo tbh, he does keep using the face tunnel even after throwing Fenix like a lawn dart and having that mini-feud...


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Visual lineup for tonight... looking forward to it. PAC looks like an action figure below. I think Team Taz is going to be Christian's first real feud. Ricky Starks could learn a lot from Christian.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Shock Street said:


> I was wondering if we might see Lance turn on the Snake after that last promo tbh, he does keep using the face tunnel even after throwing Fenix like a lawn dart and having that mini-feud...


I can definitely see Lance turning on Jake the Snake. I don't think he really needs him to be honest.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Cargill vs. Velvet
Statlander vs. Nova
Anthony Agogo

Those are the only three things from the preview that I care to see. I like PAC and Fenix but in no way are they going to defeat the guys that just joined Omega and the Good Brothers recently.

I do agree that Lance Archer doesn't really need Jake "The Snake" now. Lance spoke well last week. Honestly, Jake Roberts with Blade and Butcher would be interesting.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Southerner said:


> Cargill vs. Velvet
> Statlander vs. Nova
> Anthony Agogo
> 
> ...


The Good Brother lost there Impact Tag Titles a little while after joining Omega. The Bucks need to lose the titles to a face team if they are going heel and Death Triangle is the most likely. The only other real options are Jurassic Express and PnP, but I don't see that be likely any time soon.

I agree on the three matches you listed first. Ogogo especially has me intrigued. There is star potential in him, but it really depends on how far he can go in the ring. Even the best talkers or most intimidating guys can lose points if they look awkward or botch in their matches. I am a bit nervous about Ogogo simply because it took him a while to debut. He was signed back when the company started.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Prized Fighter said:


> The Good Brother lost there Impact Tag Titles a little while after joining Omega. The Bucks need to lose the titles to a face team if they are going heel and Death Triangle is the most likely. The only other real options are Jurassic Express and PnP, but I don't see that be likely any time soon.


Why do the Bucks need to lose the belts if they are turning heel? Just being curious. I didn't know that was a thing in wrestling. I just thought that since the Good Brothers no longer have belts then the Bucks would be hanging on to theirs. Maybe you're right, but I didn't think that they had to lose the belts if they are turning heel.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Prized Fighter said:


> The Good Brother lost there Impact Tag Titles a little while after joining Omega. The Bucks need to lose the titles to a face team if they are going heel and Death Triangle is the most likely. The only other real options are Jurassic Express and PnP, but I don't see that be likely any time soon.
> 
> I agree on the three matches you listed first. Ogogo especially has me intrigued. There is star potential in him, but it really depends on how far he can go in the ring. Even the best talkers or most intimidating guys can lose points if they look awkward or botch in their matches. I am a bit nervous about Ogogo simply because it took him a while to debut. He was signed back when the company started.


SCU is next so everyone is correct feeling that Bucks will retain tonight. The Bucks will get their despicable heel heat when they cheat to beat and end the tag teaming of Kazarian and Daniels. Most likely at Double or Nothing.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

ripcitydisciple said:


> SCU is next so everyone is correct feeling that Bucks will retain tonight. The Bucks will get their despicable heel heat when they cheat to beat and end the tag teaming of Kazarian and Daniels. Most likely at Double or Nothing.


I think a better story would be to have former SCU member Scorpio Sky and his new partner Ethan Page end Kaz and Daniels run personally. Sky needs something big in the mid-card if they want to take the Sky/Ethan thing seriously.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Southerner said:


> Why do the Bucks need to lose the belts if they are turning heel? Just being curious. I didn't know that was a thing in wrestling. I just thought that since the Good Brothers no longer have belts then the Bucks would be hanging on to theirs. Maybe you're right, but I didn't think that they had to lose the belts if they are turning heel.


They don't have to lose them, it just feels like if they are going heel, they will need a face team to beat them at some point. I was just pointing out that Pac/Fenix seem like the most likely face team to do it. That could change and another face team could be built up to beat them.

I actually like that I am not sure who will win the match. It gives me more reason to watch. The possibly of Mox interfering adds something extra as well.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

yeahright2 said:


> Am I alone in wanting Matt to win the title?


.......... yes


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Did anyone else notice they had Jade kicking the shit out of Aaron Solow in her package on "Road To" this week? Guess we aren't supposed to take him and QT's group seriously after all.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Young Bucks are being absolute dicks on social media. Expect them to ramp up the heel mode tonight.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Shock Street said:


> Did anyone else notice they had Jade kicking the shit out of Aaron Solow in her package on "Road To" this week? Guess we aren't supposed to take him and QT's group seriously after all.


Solow is not in her video package XD


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Young Bucks are being absolute dicks on social media. Expect them to ramp up the heel mode tonight.
> 
> View attachment 99981


they changed their bio too


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Shock Street said:


> Did anyone else notice they had Jade kicking the shit out of Aaron Solow in her package on "Road To" this week? Guess we aren't supposed to take him and QT's group seriously after all.


Let's be real, Jade is a much bigger deal than Aaron Solow.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Geeee said:


> Let's be real, Jade is a much bigger deal than Aaron Solow.


Of course but he wasn't in her video


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

rbl85 said:


> Solow is not in her video package XD


Upon rewatch you're right, its some random woman, but I really did sincerely think it was him


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> they changed their bio too
> 
> View attachment 99983


A part of me prefers they ignore the hate online and just take the criticism in stride. However, on the other hand, the fact that they are trolling all there biggest haters is legitimately funny.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

There is something that stops Mike Tyson to promote his appearances in AEW in his social networks?


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Prosper said:


> I think a better story would be to have former SCU member Scorpio Sky and his new partner Ethan Page end Kaz and Daniels run personally. Sky needs something big in the mid-card if they want to take the Sky/Ethan thing seriously.


So you would have them win the titles then? Because they are not losing until they get their title shot.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

ripcitydisciple said:


> So you would have them win the titles then? Because they are not losing until they get their title shot.


If I were booking it I would have Moxley screw the Bucks tonight and have Death Triangle win the tag gold. Then have SCU challenge Death Triangle only to be screwed over by Scorpio Sky. They then break up. Afterwards have SCU cut a promo saying that they are staying together for one last match against Ethan Page/Sky at the PPV where Ethan/Sky win via fuckery but book it so that they also get their comeuppance same night. Have SCU hug at the end as they play their music for the last time.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Prized Fighter said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1381782941802622984
> Statlander vs Amber Nova added. Anyone know anything about Amber Nova?


Amber Nova looks like a smoking hot babe. Which can't hurt!


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Jade and Ogogo look like stars in this.
> 
> Tyson also says some words. And is it just me or is Darby speaking a lot more lately?


Ogogo sounds exactly like Michael Bisping


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Randy Lahey said:


> Amber Nova looks like a smoking hot babe. Which can't hurt!


Yeah I would say so. Hopefully she doesn't get squashed in under 60 seconds.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Ehhh....i like her face better than her body. Her stomach is way too ripped and masucline looking for my taste.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Prosper said:


> Yeah I would say so. Hopefully she doesn't get squashed in under 60 seconds.
> 
> View attachment 99987
> 
> ...


Not bad at all.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Randy Lahey said:


> Ehhh....i like her face better than her body. Her stomach is way too ripped and masucline looking for my taste.


Really? I love ripped abs on a chick personally lol.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

No more on-the-fence Bucks. Also confirmation that trios title is coming soon. As I said earlier, I wonder if Death Triangle vs. Best Friends could be part of the build-up to it. Though knowing AEW they will run a tournament. 









AEW's Matt & Nick Jackson Are Done Being the 'Disney' Version of The Young Bucks


The tag champs open up about turning on Jon Moxley and reuniting with Kenny Omega and company on 'Dynamite.'




www.tvinsider.com







> *After toeing the line between playing the good guys and bad guys on television for months, last week you officially turned into the villains. How do you feel about how the story with Kenny Omega played out?
> 
> Nick Jackson: *It has been brewing since AEW started. We finally felt like we had to pick a side just because it was unfair for fans. We felt like they didn’t know what to feel. We committed to the heel side. Matt feels most comfortable as a heel. I do to an extent. That’s what makes us The Young Bucks. We enjoy these long-term stories because the payoff feels so much better.
> 
> ...


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

3venflow said:


> No more on-the-fence Bucks. Also confirmation that trios title is coming soon. As I said earlier, I wonder if Death Triangle vs. Best Friends could be part of the build-up to it. Though knowing AEW they will run a tournament.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're full blown heels hahaha this is gonna be great.



*How do you respond to the argument that there are too many groups or factions in AEW right now?

Nick:* New Japan Pro Wrestling has been booking factions for more than 40 years, and they’re still around. I see the argument, but I think North American fans have never seen this many at one time. They are used to one, two, or three stables in a company. It’s easier to book angles. It’s easy to get more people involved with different groups. If you’re not aligned in a stable, you’re alone, and that’s hard to book sometimes. That’s why we have a lot of factions. It has clearly worked.

*With the abundance of talent, how close are we to a Trios championship?

Matt: *We actually just mentioned that to [president] Tony Khan last week. It’s something we’ve been talking about for a while. I think it’s something we will do. It’s just a matter of when.


*Is there a tag team you would like to see come into AEW, even for a short stint?

Nick: *I feel like we’ve wrestled every tag team we’ve wanted to. I guess the Usos and The New Day would be the only two left who would be on my bucket list. When we were close to doing The Elite versus The New Day a few years ago, WWE never gave the okay on it. We were really close to doing it.

*Matt: *Even with the teams we’ve wrestled before, it’s going to be a different dynamic now as heels. This will be a whole new Young Bucks act. It feels like we’re starting now as new characters. I would like to work FTR (Cash Wheeler and Dax Harwood) again at some point. I would like to work Santana and Ortiz with them being babyfaces.

*Coming up next, you’re facing Death Triangle (Pac and Rey Fenix). What can we expect?

Matt: *We’re not going to stop doing our athletic stuff. The only difference is now we’re going to rub it in your face. We’re brats. We have immediate heat and not afraid to fall down or act like idiots. A lot of people are afraid to look weak. I want to look weak. I want to look vulnerable and be an ass. I like to bring that into a match as heels. Pac and Fenix, these guys are probably the only two on the roster better than us when it comes to their high-flying game. This match going to be something.




@Two Sheds what do you think about the last question? 😂 😂


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Heel young bucks - look how the fans will now suddenly come 

these guys are the best assholes around


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm fasting so likely will stay up for the show.

Looks like a good card so hope it's a good show.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

I´m willing to go out on a limb and say this will be the same Bucks match as always. Nothing will change, it´ll be spots just for the sake of doing it, and gymnastic routines without considering storytelling in the ring.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Tyson just promoted his appearance to about 20m followers across his Twitter and IG.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1382447493191856128

__
http://instagr.am/p/CNqV-FQs9x7/


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Prosper said:


> They're full blown heels hahaha this is gonna be great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, it is a good thing they want to look weak because they pull that off without even trying. It also does not surprise me at all their dream opponents outside the company also happen to be the goofiest team outside of the company.

I am definitely not interested in trios titles and more cluster matches.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> Well, it is a good thing they want to look weak because they pull that off without even trying.


That's what I was thinking. I read that line and just thought "wish granted I guess?"


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Seems to be quite a buzz from AEW staffers about tonight's tag title match.

Referee is implying it's a 5* match.

Imagine it was on the Bucks vs. Omega/Hangman level. Nah, surely not possible on weekly TV with the time restrictions and commercials.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1382453886762553354


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I'd be annoyed if the Tag title match doesn't main event. Have Mike Tyson/Jericho/Dax open the show.



Two Sheds said:


> Well, it is a good thing they want to look weak because they pull that off without even trying. It also does not surprise me at all their dream opponents outside the company also happen to be the goofiest team outside of the company.
> 
> I am definitely not interested in trios titles and more cluster matches.


Lol I would love Trios titles, only when the 2nd show debuts though.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Prosper said:


> I'd be annoyed if the Tag title match doesn't main event. Have Mike Tyson/Jericho/Dax open the show.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol I would love Trios titles, only when the 2nd show debuts though.


Or open with Darby


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I'd open with Mike Tyson coming to the ring, then Jericho vs. Dax. Whatever the outcome, they can do another Pinnacle/IC segment backstage later in the show, maybe some revenge from the Pinnacle.

Jericho (AEW's biggest draw next to Mox) and Tyson may be able to retain viewers leading into Q2.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Hoping for an awesome show tonight.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

2 title matches and Mike Tyson? Looks like a banger.

Really hoping death triangle win the tag titles but I'm assuming the bucks are gonna cheat or win in some devilish way.

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Will be interesting to see the eventual ratings tomorrow as AEW needs to bring the wrestling fan to their television show on their own. I hope it's constantly 1M here on out. They have Blood and Guts on May 5th to be building towards the next few weeks as well. Taped shows are usually better than live shows for AEW - hope the bring the goods tonight.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Was thinking about skipping everything besides Hardy vs Darby, but I forgot Jade was wrestling tonight 😭*


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Now that NXT is on Tuesdays I guess I'm gonna watch Dynamite live tonight.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

Going into Dynamite half hearted this week. But I am here. Sorry y'all.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Bucks definitely winning after that IMO.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Kenny Omega all day everyday!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

young bucks are fucking trash


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Mike "check eater" Tyson.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The Icicle even more frozen.


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

This is a taped show, I believe, so should be a little smooth running production-wise. Creative flow of the show? That remains to be seen...


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

RIP blank check


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

El Triángulo de la Muerte, señores. ¡Vamossss!!


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Lmao that was good

Scripted or not, MJF will forever have to bragging rights of saying that shit to Mike Tyson's face and getting away alive


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Bucks outta the heel tunnel with Don.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The Young F*cks. Even more f*cked than before.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

They still have stupid tassels lol

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Come on Mike, you can't be spittin on people during Rona.*


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The Bucks definitely succeeded in their new goal of looking stupid and weak.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Come on Mike, you can't be spittin on people during Rona.*


Yeah, he probably should not be putting things in his mouth that other people were just holding either.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Destroy these clowns PAC.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Oh boy, time for FELIX to no sell 3 consecutive Canadian Destroyers. I'm so excited 😑.*


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Adapting said:


> Destroy these clowns PAC.


I have the same thought every time I see PAC as I do with Miro. I just want him to start beating geeks.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Glad to see the faces and heels all just casually sitting in the crowd near each other.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Is it possible to develop a physique like Matt Jackson naturally? If not, how much juice would it take?


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> I have the same thought every time I see PAC as I do with Miro. I just want him to start beating geeks.


The guy needs gold around his waist, simple as that.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

The XL 2 said:


> Is it possible to develop a physique like Matt Jackson naturally? If not, how much juice would it take?


Youll probably need to lose some height first


----------



## 30yearfan (Nov 18, 2020)

So sick of this bullet club crap


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Do people honestly think the Bucks are special? Guys like Shannon Moore and Jimmy Wang Yang could have done all the shit that they do if they were uninhibited. They just knew better.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The corpse ref actually counted to 2 after a tag but then just stopped even though the other Buck was still in the ring. Awful.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Opening match way too long again.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

I think AEW have trouble having heels that generate heat but it could happen with the Bucks. They are easily hateable.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1382487275066552320


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

this match is too long


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Does two flips just to do them then a back rake...


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Handspring back rake. Good trolling. 🤣

Has an opener ever gone through the first commercials before?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Annnnnd...a commercial break.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> Does two flips just to do them then a back rake...


If there were a way to execute a triple corkscrew backflip headlock, they would have done it several times over by now


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Is a title match. What is the problem of being long?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Just 6 years ago, the Apron Powerbomb was enough to write Cena off for two weeks. Now it's a transitional move used in a tag team match.*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

bald referree is terrible


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

I'm loving the match so far, but why do they always put the main event on first?

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I'm enjoying this control segment and match in general. Should've been the main event but a hot start.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

kyledriver said:


> I'm loving the match so far, but why do they always put the main event on first?
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


Bucks are lifelong curtain jerkers.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Just 6 years ago, the Apron Powerbomb was enough to write Cena off for two weeks. Now it's a transitional move used in a tag team match.*


Everything ends up turning into a transition move.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

ProjectGargano said:


> Is a title match. What is the problem of being long?


The problem is that it’s not a PPV. It’s weekly TV and it’s been over 15 minutes. Too long.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Fuck the young Bucks suck as actors.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Matt Jackson is just awful.


----------



## anonymous9437 (Jan 6, 2021)

I tuned in and 20 minutes in I’m already bored out of my mind

I’m turning this crap off, fuck this sorry excuse of a wrestling promotion


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

The Bucks are unspeakably awful.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

What amazes me is this shit is taped, right? And its still going on this long. Fucking Matt Jackson has a punchable face


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> bald referree is terrible


*Is there even a point in having a referee in a Young Bucks match? *


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

They probably lost 100k viewers already.


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

JR doesn't really believe the young bucks are the best tag team in the world


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Is there even a point in having a Young Bucks match? *


Fixed.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

AEWs ratings are dropping and they respond with a 20 minute young Bucks opener. Christ.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I guess AEW just doesn/t understand basic things like some matches go way too long. SMH.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Rey Fenix seems kinda good


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

anonymous9437 said:


> I tuned in and 20 minutes in I’m already bored out of my mind
> 
> I’m turning this crap off, fuck this sorry excuse of a wrestling promotion


Ok good one less miserable crybaby bitching tonight


----------



## 30yearfan (Nov 18, 2020)

Tony Khan is a mark who thinks people give a fuck about the Young Bucks and Kenny. Ratings will show otherwise


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Imagine this shit gets less than 900,000 tomorrow in the ratings lmfao


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I guess AEW just doesn/t understand basic things like some matches go way too long. SMH.


It's a fucking title match


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Jericho vs Dax seems pretty good.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Only on WF do people complain about PPV length and level matches. 😂

This has been a fantastic match IMO.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Chan Hung said:


> Imagine this shit gets less than 900,000 tomorrow in the ratings lmfao


Imagine this shit gets less than what NXT got in the ratings lmfao


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

All Kickouts Wrestling


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

MrMeeseeks said:


> It's a fucking title match


Doesn't matter. Longer match doesn't equal better match.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Only on WF do people complain about PPV length and level matches. 😂
> 
> This has been a fantastic match IMO.


Well you don’t have a damn clue.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Did this idiot just hot tag himself to do Ultimate Warriors 5 moves of Doom?*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Only on WF do people complain about PPV length and level matches. 😂
> 
> This has been a fantastic match IMO.


*Of course you think this trash is fantastic.*


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Giving over an hour to the Bucks, Omega and Cody is going to kill this company. Their are guys who deserve that air time and push way more.


----------



## 30yearfan (Nov 18, 2020)

Seriously this ref. This match too long


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

There you go. Canadian Destroyer transition. Check.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Mr316 said:


> Well you don’t have a damn clue.


OR I actually enjoy lots of wrestling and don't go into shows TRYING to hate everything like some of you.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

It's cool moves but nobody gets pinned by any moves so it loses its realism. No moves means anything.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Nobody is going to remember a damn thing from this match in 10 minutes


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*It's 8:28 pm est and this match is still on my TV.*


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Land of no selling. Check.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

If I had a dollar for every super kick I've seen... I'd be rich.


----------



## Cube2 (Oct 5, 2019)

this is the worst wrestling match i have ever seen


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

It’s been 30 min. I think Tony Khan actually wants to destroy his own company.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

This show is a quarter of the way done already


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Literally doing a bunch of garbage that you could have seen at a really low level indy show from guys with next to no training in 1999, yet guys like Meltzer are selling this garbage as revolutionary.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Cube2 said:


> this is the worst wrestling match i have ever seen


Then you clearly started watching yesterday


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Remember when the superkick was a finisher?

Now it's not even be sold.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

The XL 2 said:


> Giving over an hour to the Bucks, Omega and Cody is going to kill this company. Their are guys who deserve that air time and push way more.


*But they'll be sure to set aside 2 minutes for Lance Archer to interrupt Sting to complain about getting no TV time.*


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Well that is 30 minutes none of us are getting back.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Cube2 said:


> this is the worst wrestling match i have ever seen


Did you saw wrestlemania?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The XL 2 said:


> Literally doing a bunch of garbage that you could have seen at a really low level indy show from guys with not to no training in 1999, yet guys like Meltzer are selling this garbage as revolutionary.


I watch indies and nowhere can guys work at this speed and complexity without breaking necks.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

JR and Tony are literally in pain trying to sell this stuff. They very clearly don't believe in any of this, especially JR.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

that missed by a mile lmfao


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Cube2 (Oct 5, 2019)

ProjectGargano said:


> Did you saw wrestlemania?


nope


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Damn took his mask off and I couldn't tell who the ref was anymore.

#baldcrew


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

The XL 2 said:


> JR and Tony are literally in pain trying to sell this stuff. They very clearly don't believe in any of this, especially JR.


Then turn it off why watch something and cry about it online


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Loved 90 percent of that, but they kicked out of 7 legit Finishes, and that weak ass kick ends it. stupid finish

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 30yearfan (Nov 18, 2020)

Fuck that! Nick Jackson, who's not the legal man, gets in the ring drags Matt to the corner then tags him. This show is pissing me off


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow and they transition to Dark fucking Order? OMG


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Reminder that Bad Bunny put on a better match than this with 3 months of training.*


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

3venflow said:


> I watch indies and nowhere can guys work at this speed and complexity without breaking necks.


Guys like Kid Kash, Jimmy Yang, etc can/did do this kind of this stuff 20 plus years ago on low level shows. It's not that special or revolutionary. Its just that national companies knew better than to let it happen on national tv


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Oh boy these goofballs.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Follow up the Bucks with the Dork Order. Jesus.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Why is that one young buck wearing a do-rag like Rick James circa 1983?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This is why this shit can't grow. The imagery of this group gives more than a shit odor to casual fans. At least NXT isn't this cringe.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Hangman dodging the Elite questions. Dude is hurting.


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

get adam page away from those dorks


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Now we transition to these dorks


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Imagine if Stone Cold would hang out with the Oddities.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Match went 10-15 minutes too long but it wasn't bad.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Reminder that Bad Bunny put on a better match than this with 3 months of training.*


Hey look at you talking out of your ass like usual


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

What a disaster.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

The dark orgy is so cringe.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Very good match. Everything after the hot tag to Fenix was good stuff (minus Fenix doing his overly cute spot on the floor).

Gotta say, I'm glad the Bucks are being little shit heels. But, I don't remember them being THAT over the top in the past, lol. Felt like they were milking that a lot for their 1st official match as heels.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

This time could have been used for a Max Castor promo/rap followed by him facing someone, a Lance Archer squash and Jake Roberts promo, and a 6-8 minute competitive female match. And it was all wasted on the Bucks doing flips for 30 minutes.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1382492736792760323


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Nice that in social networks everyone is praising this match!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*NXT moving to Tuesday is going to make them try even less.*


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Did Mike Tyson change outfits?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Jericho been doing DDP yoga.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

ProjectGargano said:


> Nice that in social networks everyone is praising this match!


Sure. They can keep listening to them, their ratings have been going up since day one! 😂


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

ProjectGargano said:


> Nice that in social networks everyone is praising this match!


All of the big wrestling accounts going crazy over it.

Jericho looks better, maybe it's the black.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1382492736792760323


Wwe has conditioned everyone to think tag team wrestling cant be marquee stuff it's the difference between a company that values their tag division to one that couldn't care less about theirs


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Pineapple! Jericho is a legend!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Dunno where they found Velvet and Jade but they are oozing star power in their entrances.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

"Right down the middle" as he shake his hand.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Ororo Munroe.


----------



## Prince Devitt (Mar 21, 2020)

Jesus Christ Jericho stop referring to MJF as my jerk off friend it does not sound like you want it to sound like


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

"Straight out of your mommas kitchen, red velvet"

Lmao alright I'm clocking out


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

No to the Bucks and no to the Dark Order. Hangman had a lot of promise and potential but not aligned with DO.

Not sure if I can say this but my thought regarding DO: they tried, _a lot_, and failed. I think they should have resigned the group on the Brodie Lee tribute show.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Jade is a fvcking star


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Jade has a lot of potential but this needs to be quick, they can't be stupid enough to expose her in a 10+ minute match, can they?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

PavelGaborik said:


> Jade has a lot of potential but this needs to be quick, they can't be stupid enough to expose her in a 10+ minute match, can they?


They stupid, but not that stupid.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Jadeberg


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

ProjectGargano said:


> Jade is a fvcking star


I don't know. She can barely move and she is not hot.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*It took 41 minutes, but there's finally something good happening on the show now. Please follow this up with Darby versus Hardy so I can tune out.*


----------



## Cube2 (Oct 5, 2019)

Jade Cargill is aew's only crossover star on that entire roster.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Wolf Mark said:


> I don't know. She can barely move and she is not hot.


Cant move?? Not hot? You legally blind?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> Jade has a lot of potential but this needs to be quick, they can't be stupid enough to expose her in a 10+ minute match, can they?


Well, there is your answer. Going through a break.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *It took 41 minutes, but there's finally something good happening on the show now. Please follow this up with Darby versus Hardy so I can tune out.*


They said that is the main event so you are stuck with the rest of us.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Wolf Mark said:


> I don't know. She can barely move and she is not hot.


Taste is subjective but even then you're wrong. 👀


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

The XL 2 said:


> JR and Tony are literally in pain trying to sell this stuff. They very clearly don't believe in any of this, especially JR.


JR and Tony are literally collecting retirement money checks. They don’t give a shit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Two Sheds said:


> Well, there is your answer. Going through a break.


Sigh. She genuine star potential in my view but that'll never come to fruition doing her like this....


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Jade is one of the higher rated segments of AEW right?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> They said that is the main event so you are stuck with the rest of us.


*







*


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> Sigh. She genuine star potential in my view but that'll never come to fruition doing her like this....


No one seems to know how to make a star anymore.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Red velvet is baking right now!


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Okay, not bad. Probably two minutes longer than I would've liked it but I was fearing worse.

Legit star potential in Jade.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Imagine teaming up Jade with Omos from WWE. Two big fuckers lol


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Good match. They worked well together. Jade is a future star if she keeps improving.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

That was way better than I was expecting. They clearly value both women so you gave Velvet good babyface fire, but Jade had the bigger power moves and the win. Great match. 

Really enjoyed the opener as well, I expected a spotfest type match and got it, complete with heel antics by the Bucks which you needed. 

Show's been fun so far.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

I do like the ranking system.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Chan Hung said:


> Jade is one of the higher rated segments of AEW right?


She should be, she's awesome.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Ogogo's theme is boss.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Ogogo has a great look


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Monster a Go-Go looks legit.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ogogo has a good look. Lets see how he is in the ring.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1382496452526624770


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

How many knockouts does this dude got? Jesus christ.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

😂😂😂


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Well that was quick lol

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

What the fuck was that finish?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

This new stable is called The Factory? Okay lol they making babies or something


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

They're putting over his liver punch like a MK fatality. Good shit.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

What the hell


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

QTarded.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Britt looks really cute with those glasses on.*


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

If you're going to sell a KO, probably better to have him strike the head


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Why is QT dressed as Charlie Sheen?


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Didn't expect that, but it they're gonna sell his punches as deadly, a KO on a liver punch makes sense I guess. 

Would be cool if fans started to count how long his matches go like Corbin in NXT.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Well, didn't see a lot of Ogogo but he has a good look. And if you want to get someone over as a threat who's still green, that's certainly one way to do it.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Ogogo and Jade would make a cool rookie power couple.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Might as well go all out with the fuckery and have the entire Factory recruited by Dark Order.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Wrestlers get punched in the stomach and other places everyday, they better not be trying to pass that off as his finisher.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

MONSTER MIRO


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Ogogo looks like an evil Klay Thompson*


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Ogogo looks like an evil Klay Thompson
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAOOO yo I was thinking the same thing


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chris22 said:


> Wrestlers get punched in the stomach and other places everyday, they better not be trying to pass that off as his finisher.


Well it's a regional jobber so that's fine for now.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I like this show, but I really want them to slow the hell down. Feels like they are on the brink of rushing, give your segments some time to breathe.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm tuning in late to the show but have they explained at all why the fuck Mike Tyson is back and suddenly in love with Jericho now?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Miro still not interesting go figure.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Jericho out of the babyface tunnel!


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> I'm tuning in late to the show but have they explained at all why the fuck Mike Tyson is back and suddenly in love with Jericho now?


Old man to old man connection.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> I'm tuning in late to the show but have they explained at all why the fuck Mike Tyson is back and suddenly in love with Jericho now?


Yes, Jericho explained in a promo earlier.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> I'm tuning in late to the show but have they explained at all why the fuck Mike Tyson is back and suddenly in love with Jericho now?


They did actually have a segment that explained Jericho gave him a call.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## helgey7212 (Dec 23, 2008)

SAMCRO said:


> I'm tuning in late to the show but have they explained at all why the fuck Mike Tyson is back and suddenly in love with Jericho now?


Jericho called him to apologize.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Chris22 said:


> Wrestlers get punched in the stomach and other places everyday, they better not be trying to pass that off as his finisher.


If a legit boxer punch someone in the stomach and they had the wind knock out of them. That is actually a good reason to stop a match.


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

cringe singing


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> I'm tuning in late to the show but have they explained at all why the fuck Mike Tyson is back and suddenly in love with Jericho now?


After the beat down from Pinnacle Jericho decided to change his ways. He said Tyson was the first person he called to apologize too. Tyson said if Jericho ever needed a favor he had him. Jericho called him for extra back up last week.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> I like this show, but I really want them to slow the hell down. Feels like they are on the brink of rushing, give your segments some time to breathe.


*They do this shit every week Middy 🤣*


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Why exactly is Tyson even here?


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Miro still not interesting go figure.


He is moving away from Kip and aiming towards gold. I would call that a step forward at least.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm so fucking tired of Jericho and post Rollins feud Rey Mysterio


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

ProjectGargano said:


> Yes, Jericho explained in a promo earlier.





Two Sheds said:


> They did actually have a segment that explained Jericho gave him a call.





helgey7212 said:


> Jericho called him to apologize.





RapShepard said:


> After the beat down from Pinnacle Jericho decided to change his ways. He said Tyson was the first person he called to apologize too. Tyson said if Jericho ever needed a favor he had him. Jericho called him for extra back up last week.


Ah i see thanks, glad to hear they finally explained it.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Prized Fighter said:


> If a legit boxer punch someone in the stomach and they had the wind knock out of them. That is actually a good reason to stop a match.


I know that he was a legit boxer but he's a wrestler now.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I wanna see Wardlow powerbomb Tyson. The cred he'd get from that.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prized Fighter said:


> He is moving away from Kip and aiming towards gold. I would call that a step forward at least.


He's clearly going to at least have a mini-feud with Kip to probably end at DoN 3. That's almost a year of involvement with Kip. Too much.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

PavelGaborik said:


> Why exactly is Tyson even here?


Yeah i still don't get it either, i mean its a faction war with practically even numbers, i don't get why Tyson needs to be involved.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah i still don't get it either, i mean its a faction war with practically even numbers, i don't get why Tyson needs to be involved.


I mean, I could see last week with with Jericho getting his "favor" but what's his purpose this week? He's just standing around. I thought he was going to be the referee or something at least


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> I wanna see Wardlow powerbomb Tyson. The cred he'd get from that.


Definite cred. I wonder what that check to get Tyson to do it would look like. Not even as a knock to Khan. Bad image Tyson didn't exactly sell for Austin. Good image old man Tyson taking a bump, must be a mighty fine ticket. 

Darn you painting pictures of the improbable.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


I legit wanna smack all those idiots across the face everytime i see them rocking out like that to Jericho's shitty song as if its the greatest song thats ever been made.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Chris22 said:


> I know that he was a legit boxer but he's a wrestler now.


He is being referred to as a former Olympic boxer. It is his character. Stands to reason that he would have a vicious punch.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

So, is this match no DQ now?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Definite cred. I wonder what that check to get Tyson to do it would look like. Not even as a knock to Khan. Bad image Tyson didn't exactly sell for Austin. Good image old man Tyson taking a bump, must be a mighty fine ticket.
> 
> Darn you painting pictures of the improbable.


Next we will be getting a Tyson Suicida.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *They do this shit every week Middy 🤣*


It doesn't feel like they do it _every _week to me, but it is most noticeable with shorter segments, like Ogogo's squash and the Miro promo. And I liked both segments, I just want them to allow us to digest it. Kinda reminds me of the whole "To the back" thing.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Do these idiots really not understand that the enforcer replaces the referee and having Aubrey in the ring is redundant?*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> So, is this match no DQ now?


Nope standard ref allows everything


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Two Sheds said:


> So, is this match no DQ now?


I mean with how the refs can't pay attention in AEW are any matches not?


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Two Sheds said:


> So, is this match no DQ now?


Aubrey probably was "distracted", but they should have put a camera on it.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Nope standard ref allows everything


Yeah...I know. I am asking for way too much here heh.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Do these idiots really not understand that the enforcer replaces the referee and having Aubrey in the ring is redundant?*


Tbf this is how Tyson was used at Mania 14 and Edge at Fastlane. The Special Enforcer is back up for the ref and the back up if the official ref goes down


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Do these idiots really not understand that the enforcer replaces the referee and having Aubrey in the ring is redundant?*


It does? I mean Edge was special enforcer in the Roman/Bryan match at Fastlane and there was a normal ref in that one, and that was done well.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Can they do away with the picture in picture shit please? no one wants to watch a match in a tiny box with a commercial playing over it, is there anyone who actually sits and continues to watch the match in picture in picture? No everyone gets on their phone or computer or goes to do whatever until the commercials are over.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Prized Fighter said:


> He is being referred to as a former Olympic boxer. It is his character. Stands to reason that he would have a vicious punch.


And at least he seems capable of actually throwing some big, legitimate looking punches. 

WWE trying to showcase Ronda as some sort of badass boxer was the worst thing I've ever seen, she was a terrible boxer for even Women's MMA standards and making her pull her punches somehow made it even worse.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Tbf this is how Tyson was used at Mania 14 and Edge at Fastlane. The Special Enforcer is back up for the ref and the back up if the official ref goes down


I liked that Austin brought up that fast count in his show with Jericho. You could tell it bothered him his first world title victory was not 100% clean.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Jericho is moving well but a 50yo doing the Lionsault gives me jitters. That one was well done though.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol jesus Jericho obviously moving closer to the ropes in the walls so Cash could hit him....Could you make this any more obvious?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

There is a guy in a mask with a giant tongue at ringside. The hell?


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Can they do away with the picture in picture shit please? no one wants to watch a match in a tiny box with a commercial playing over it, is there anyone who actually sits and continues to watch the match in picture in picture? No everyone gets on their phone or computer or goes to do whatever until the commercials are over.


If they have to cut to commercial anyway I prefer them continuing to show the match instead of just cutting away from it.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Do these idiots really not understand that the enforcer replaces the referee and having Aubrey in the ring is redundant?*


Not necessarily. 
The enforcer isn't always the one tasked to apply the count, submission, or count-out.
Most of the time, they are used as extra muscle to backup the ref when there will be too many outside interference for the ref to handle alone.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Two Sheds said:


> There is a guy in a mask with a giant tongue at ringside. The hell?


Is a Jobber of Dark named Jay Lion.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

CASH IS DEAD

RIP CASH


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Oh my god...I hope Cash is okay. 

That shot landed flush


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Icicle still has zero heat. Geeked out another week.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Tbf this is how Tyson was used at Mania 14 and Edge at Fastlane. The Special Enforcer is back up for the ref and the back up if the official ref goes down


*It just makes her look even more incompetent when the wrestlers are trying to bring in weapons and she stares at them looking stupid while Tyson has to pry them out of their hands. At that point, just make him the special guest referee and remove the useless person in the zebra striped shirt.*


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The Icicle keeps getting colder, lol.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

That punch looked wiked! Loved it. And for a man of Tyson age, trust me you dont want a punch


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Good match, Jericho looks the best he has for a while.

That punch from Tyson looked legit, ouch.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

That punch by Tyson. Gawd damn I felt that too.


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

that punch from tyson was cool


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

So it's been 3 weeks of the brand new heel faction coming up short... Jericho practicing that Hall and Nash win on TV lose on the lesser seen PPV lol


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

A fine match, though a bit too much going on during it.

And once again, the Pinnacle look like fools. 3 straight weeks.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Kenny can’t help that he’s a star.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Match was fine, but Jericho should have lost due to interference there. 

I'm going to assume Pinnacle is going to win Blood and Guts which is why they aren't winning these matches, but they should be at least looking stronger than they currently are.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Look at Matt Jackson trying to look and act cool and bad ass lol.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

That is bad booking, you have to have Pinnacle dominate for a while.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

This might come off as not the usual opinion around here and nothing against FinJuice but almost wish the Good Brothers still were Impact Tag Champions just because this visual of this segment would look better if everyone was holding titles.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Callis is a treasure.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I cant stop thinking now of them being called balding and pieface, thanks cornette lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Look at Callis showing some hops


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Nice promo by the Elite but WHEN are they gonna acknowledge Kenny vs Swann title v title coming up?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Nice promo by the Elite but WHEN are they gonna acknowledge Kenny vs Swann title v title coming up?


Yup, that is less than two weeks away right? No mentions.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Are Nick and Matt seriously wearing ear rings and leather hats? Is that their attempt at looking cool and bad ass as heels now? lol.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

3venflow said:


> Nice promo by the Elite but WHEN are they gonna acknowledge Kenny vs Swann title v title coming up?


That really annoys me. There’s been ZERO build to that on AEW. All’s being done on Impact.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh yeah, Shida still exists.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Statlander really leaned out huh


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Again "Where Is My Mind" by The Pixies doesn't suit Orange Cassidy or any of these fucks what so ever am i wrong about his?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Statlander and the goofs.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Are Nick and Matt seriously wearing ear rings and leather hats? Is that their attempt at looking cool and bad ass as heels now? lol.


They look like shite, as usual. Can’t wait for the Good Brothers to trash them.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

3venflow said:


> Nice promo by the Elite but WHEN are they gonna acknowledge Kenny vs Swann title v title coming up?


This. Especially if they were trying to get the belt collector thing going by having Kenny bring out the AAA Mega Championship you'd think they'd advertise the Rebellion match... At the very least say something on commentary during one of his matches...


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

More alien shite. Nice...


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Squash incoming


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Does Amber Nova knows where are the cameras?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn that new girl is fine


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

ProjectGargano said:


> Does Amber Nova knows where are the cameras?


Nope,


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Statlander vs Jade is such a money match


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Chan Hung said:


> Damn that new girl is fine


Shit is who she dates.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Chan Hung said:


> Damn that new girl is fine


Meh, not into the bulimic look personally but to each their own.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

That pinning position was...nice.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

somerandomfan said:


> This might come off as not the usual opinion around here and nothing against FinJuice but almost wish the Good Brothers still were Impact Tag Champions just because this visual of this segment would look better if everyone was holding titles.


Nah totally sensible point.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Damn geeks


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

AEW women's division is getting some serious depth now. Serena will be back soon and there's Riho too.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Nice promo by the Elite but WHEN are they gonna acknowledge Kenny vs Swann title v title coming up?


You think maybe he's not getting the belt so they said fuck promoting it?


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

I’m late but that That Tyson punch out was fire.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Well, Cornette was right about pinnacle being dead on arrival. Their presentation since Jericho returned has been atrocious. This is booked so backwards.*


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Two Sheds said:


> That pinning position was...nice.


If only we could get Tay or Anna Jay in that position.


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

Seriously Vince Russo,could write a better show then this.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Hopefully it also means my body.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

It's me or Statlander look way better than before ?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

3venflow said:


> AEW women's division is getting some serious depth now. Serena will be back soon and there's Riho too.


Riho seems to be back in Japan right now.


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

Amber Nova. She kinda looks like actress Penelope Cruz.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> AEW women's division is getting some serious depth now. Serena will be back soon and there's Riho too.


It's had depth for a while. It needs direction for the title.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Statlander can be a star, shame they stuck her with these fuckin nerds.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

So Nova lost to a supernova


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> If only we could get Tay or Anna Jay in that position.


Tay vs Statlander needed immediately.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Statlander can be a star, shame they stuck her with these fuckin nerds.


On the best friend titantron there was aliens if i remember correctly


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

Yes depth. But the ladies need more character and story.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Statlander can be a star, shame they stuck her with these fuckin nerds.


Her gimmick ain’t helping her either.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> You think maybe he's not getting the belt so they said fuck promoting it?


If Moose won the unification match maybe there was a chance that was plausible, but I really don't think Rich Swann is about to be AEW Champion...


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

qntntgood said:


> Seriously Vince Russo,could write a better show then this.


*💯*


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

rbl85 said:


> It's me or Statlander look way better than before ?


I thought the same thing. She is showing actual personality in the ring. I am not talking about the nose touching, but the facials and aggressiveness. She looks like a way more confident wrestler.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

NamelessJobber said:


> Yes depth. But the ladies need more character and story.


Their actual champion needs some type of character and/or story. They might try and start there.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Well, Cornette was right about pinnacle being dead on arrival. Their presentation since Jericho returned has been atrocious. This is booked so backwards.*


Yeah this MitB booking low-key. That "ah fuck it you can lose because you'll win the big match". Which works, but they need to absolutely dominate post Blood and Guts. MJF needs that TNT title asap


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1382506352652689410


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Two Sheds said:


> Tay vs Statlander needed immediately.


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

Statlander better alone imo. I think as an alien she should be "heel" at some point.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Taz interrupt KLAXON


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Yeah this MitB booking low-key. That "ah fuck it you can lose because you'll win the big match". Which works, but they need to absolutely dominate post Blood and Guts. MJF needs that TNT title asap


*Yeah, they're getting Babyface booking as the heels, which is idiotic. We should see the Inner Circle get their asses whooped for 6 weeks and then win the big match with Spears taking the pin so it doesn't affect anyone who matters.*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Christian Cage to announce Brian Cage is his illigitamite brother tonight


----------



## Cube2 (Oct 5, 2019)

team taz segment = same old shit


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Christian Cage to announce Brian Cage is his illigitamite brother tonight


Hoping Kofi and Eddie can reunite one day too.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Oh snap Willy Hobbs if you wheeeeeel


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

You can appreciate the dumbness of a mob boss like Taz, he ask for a guy to join him and when he doesn't you start a war against him. At least CC is not Goldberg.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Two Sheds said:


> Hoping Kofi and Eddie can reunite one day too.


Kofi and Eddie Kingston vs Christian and Brian Cage vs Justin and Jake Roberts vs JD and Eli Drake (Fatal 4way)


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Wolf Mark said:


> You can appreciate the dumbness of a mob boss like Taz, he ask for a guy to join him and when he doesn't you start a war against him. At least CC is not Goldberg.


"Please join our group"
"No? I never thought you were good."


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Hobbs is fine and all, but I could get behind a Christian vs. Ricky Starks feud for sure


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

BAH GAWD TONY, he is whipping this boy like a government mule!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Tazz saying Edge carried Christian on AEW television made me giggle 🤭.*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Two Sheds said:


> "Please join our group"
> "No? I never thought you were good."


Taz, you gonna join us? 
Christian, nah im good.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

A random Shida title defense.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Not letting me see Tay this week is a huge heel move.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Next week looks gooood again. They're putting on strong cards.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

I must say those three matches are great on paper. 

Love Tay as well but it's obvious she's losing.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Tay needs to take the title. Shida isn't a defending champ anyways 

Hell yeah they got the spanish announcer guy as his manager haha


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

They are building up a nice crop of women now with promos with Shida, Rosa, and Britt and matches with Statlander, Velvet, and Jade. And Tay gets her title shot next week. 

A step in the right direction there.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Chan Hung said:


> Tay needs to take the title. Shida isn't a defending champ anyways
> 
> Hell yeah they got the spanish announcer guy as his manager haha


Tay will be a filler defense. Shida will lose the titles to Britt at Double or Nothing.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Shida having a random title defense with no build? Huh didn't realize it was that time of month again.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Solid card next week. I think Christian could get a lot out of Hobbs.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Tay needs to take the title. Shida isn't a defending champ anyways
> 
> Hell yeah they got the spanish announcer guy as his manager haha


Nah hold it for Britt, though Shida doesn't deserve it.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> A random Shida title defense.


The standard Shida defense lol.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

So they are gonna job both Hobbs and Starks next week? I think the matches will be good, but Team Taz has even less credibility than the Icicle right now.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> Kofi and Eddie Kingston vs Christian and Brian Cage vs Justin and Jake Roberts vs JD and Eli Drake (Fatal 4way)


add in Adam & Ethan Page


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Darby in new pants. The camera should go black and white for his entrance.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Using house shows to continue angles is very NJPW.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Darby finally not wearing the woman's leotard!


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Yeah, they're getting Babyface booking as the heels, which is idiotic. We should see the Inner Circle get their asses whooped for 6 weeks and then win the big match with Spears taking the pin so it doesn't affect anyone who matters.*


They need writers in a bad way and someone to format the show,because there is no direction and right now everything is all over the place.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

So...this match is also no dq?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Darby just proving he’s an idiot.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1382509833501413376


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

qntntgood said:


> They need writers in a bad way and someone to format the show,because there is no direction and right now everything is all over the place.


And when they get writers people complain about how shit they are lol. You can't win.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

I think Matt will win


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> So...this match is also no dq?


*LA-ZY BOOKING! *


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I've been looking forward to this match for weeks and they ruin it with yet another lazy no DQ stipulation. These two could do so much better.*


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

The guy cries Sting as he just walks slowly LOL


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh great the Dork Order. Talk about an afterbirth.


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

lmao this is a trainwreck


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Okay TONY, the 'ITS STING' is old now and becoming "ITS BOSS TIME" for me.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Match was going nicely until the faction fuckery. Hopefully they disappear asap.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Must every match be a cluster fuck of fuckery


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

So sad. This match had potential.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> Okay TONY, the 'ITS STING' is old now and becoming "ITS BOSS TIME" for me.


ITS STING TIME


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

and this is what I was afraid of


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> Okay TONY, the 'ITS STING' is old now and becoming "ITS BOSS TIME" for me.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

PavelGaborik said:


> Must every match be a cluster fuck of fuckery


“Sports based wrestling show”


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> So sad. This match had potential.


*I thought they would at least wait towards the end of the match to have both factions interfere and piss all over the match, but why not get it out of the way early?*


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

The match was actually shockingly good (so far) till all the TNA tier run ins.


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

Adapting said:


> And when they get writers people complain about how shit they are lol. You can't win.


At this point the show is going to shit creatively,so something has to change.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Archer should come out and everybody dies


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I thought they would at least wait towards the end of the match to have both factions interfere and piss all over the match, but why not get it out of the way early?*


None have left. They’re all still there.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> Nah hold it for Britt, though Shida doesn't deserve it.


I like that. Britt really should fucking take it.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

What a cluster.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1382512330987216897


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

JR and Tony both shitting on this in their own ways.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Poor Sting having to be involved in this mess.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Let Darby win with the bat.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Are Darby's pants a new thing now?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Are Darby's pants a new thing now?


I hope so.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

I'm glad they finally got Darby out of those awful trunks and leggings he was using into a better looking ring gear


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> Poor Sting having to be involved in this mess.


Meh..he's in the club along with JR and Big Show, don't really give a shit as long as they're paid well.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Two Sheds said:


> I hope so.


I kind of like him with pants. Better than what he had in the past.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Holy shit.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Another kickout! Yes! We have never seen this before on this very same episode multiple times!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Matt's finishers just got buried. *


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm surprised at the lack of blood. Meltzer set them straight. Fun match tho from what I've caught in between laundry. Seen Archer came out.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Punch to the gut leads to match stoppage. Baseball bat to the gut leads to...nothing.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

What a mess. At least Darby won.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Darby with the big W to retain. I liked it except the needless overbooking clusterfuck in the middle. Those generic brawls are so overdone.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Could've done without the cluster fuck but a really nice finish.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Besides the un-needed run ins, I really enjoyed that match. Should have just let Matt and Darby wrestle because all of that was great. Darby's matches almost always deliver and feel important.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Good night. Nothing special. Again.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Okay, that was a damn good finish though.*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

3venflow said:


> Darby with the big W to retain. I liked it except the needless overbooking clusterfuck in the middle. Those generic brawls are so overdone.


Thats one big issue. Too many things at once to digest. They want to spam certain things too much.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

3venflow said:


> Darby with the big W to retain. I liked it except the needless overbooking clusterfuck in the middle. Those generic brawls are so overdone.


At least the clusterfuck advanced stories


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Darby has beaten Cody, Cage and Hardy now. Coupled with the Sting endorsement, that's some push for the kid and he's run with the ball.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Two Sheds said:


> Punch to the gut leads to match stoppage. Baseball bat to the gut leads to...nothing.


I mean, the dude who was finished by the punch was a literal inexperienced Indie jobber. 

If you're familiar with professional MMA local replacements also do typically get far less leniency than UFC veterans.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Thats one big issue. Too many things at once to digest. They want to spam certain things too much.


*And it added literally nothing to the match.*


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Awesome show tonight loved every minute of it, glad Darby got the win I was afraid they would give it to Hardy


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I thought it was a fun show overall. Main event had too much going on during it but had a fun finish.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

TD Stinger said:


> I thought it was a fun show overall. Main event had too much going on during it but had a fun finish.


90% of it was during the commercial


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

rbl85 said:


> 90% of it was during the commercial


I mean all of DO and Hardy's faction got involved before the break, and then Sting. And then we got Archer's stuff all in there. And I saw plenty of it not during commercial. And by the time it was over, the match was basically 2 spots and it was over. Still a fun main event, just too much going on.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

The opening match was insane. The Bucks embracing their inner 90’s heel HBK. Also if PAC isn’t AEW World Champ at some point something will have gone wrong.

Jade vs. Velvet was fun. Velvet has become so good and Jade looks incredibly impressive for how green she is.

Jericho vs. Dax was good, it made the ladder look like a formidable threat.

Good promos from Britt and Rosa.

I wish Kris vs. Amber Nova had been a bit more competitive because the latter can actually work. But still Kris looked like she hasn’t lost a step.

Hobbs looked like a beast tonight.

The ME will be, divisive, I’m sure. Darby and Matt are both madmen though, that much is clear.

Good show, next week looks stacked!! I so hope they let Shida vs. Tay main event.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

TD Stinger said:


> I mean all of DO and Hardy's faction got involved before the break, and then Sting. And then we got Archer's stuff all in there. And I saw plenty of it not during commercial. And by the time it was over, *the match was basically 2 spots and it was over*. Still a fun main event, just too much going on.


No


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Show was okay, but some questionable booking.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

rbl85 said:


> No


I mean after the brawling it Matt & Darby exchanging shots, a Leg Drop off the ladder and then the Coffin Drop? So again, 2 spots.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

TD Stinger said:


> I mean after the brawling it Matt & Darby exchanging shots, a Leg Drop off the ladder and then the Coffin Drop? So again, 2 spots.


Nope you forgot the twist of fate with the chair


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

rbl85 said:


> Nope


Riveting.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Is there a Friday show or was that a one off for Mania weekend?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

FrankenTodd said:


> Is there a Friday show or was that a one off for Mania weekend?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't think there is


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

The main event was actually good, but it was overbooked with so many run ins, Jesus Christ!

Also they buried the twist of fate with the chair spot.

Finish was crazy, Darby's one crazy motherfucker.

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

rbl85 said:


> I don't think there is


Ok thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

I thought that was the best show they've put out since Revolution.

Bucks/Death Triangle was awesome and possibly my favourite tag team match since that Omega Page Bucks match at Revolution last year. I much prefer heel Bucks 

Cargill still green but she's going to be a future megastar. You can tell she's getting the Raquel Gonzalez treatment and getting pushed as the unstoppable monster. 

Ogogo looks like and has the presence of a star. Can he go in the ring? We didn't really get the answer to that because of how quick it ended 

Jericho/Dax was another good match. IC have been getting the upper hand these last few weeks. Can't wait for blood and guts

So happy Statlander is back. Give me a Statlander/Cargill feud. That's 💰💰

Darby/Hardy was Chaos and I absolutely loved it. 

Like I said my favourite show they've put out in a couple of months. Next week's show has potential to be even better.

Shida v Tay Conti
Hangman Page v Ricky Starks 
Pentagon v Trent
Hobbs v Christian 

That's a PPV level card that we're getting for free.

Good to see AEW starting to hit it's stride again in the lead up to blood and guts and Double or Nothing. 9/10 show.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*AEW Dynamite Review 4/14/21*

-Great open to the show having the Bucks cut a heel backstage promo and having MJF interact with Mike Tyson. Really set the pace for what was getting ready to be an awesome show. Tyson eating the check and bucking at MJF was hilarious.

-Death Triangle vs the Young Bucks was a serious banger. Loved the shit out of this match. The New Young Bucks are great and they are 100 times better playing heels. They even had new gear. The entire match they worked up their heel persona and had great psychology given that they are not really praised for that even in the least. They purposely flipped more and were obnoxious about it to piss off the IWC which I loved. That's how you get legit heat. PAC and Fenix were awesome here. PAC's high-intensity offense always looks so damn good and JR was sure to put him over huge on commentary as he did Fenix. One of my favorite spots from the match was that crazy Hurricanrana that Fenix hit on Nick, that shit was crazy. The rebound Destroyer from Nick looked excellent. The whole thing was exciting AF and no doubt will be in consideration for a MOTY candidate. When PAC hit the Black Arrow and Fenix held back Matt, I legit thought it was over but Matt made the save. The ending was perfect and really sold the Bucks as some asshole heels when they ripped off Fenix's mask. That moment got some real kayfabe heat from me and I can honestly say now that I fuckin hate the Bucks in kayfabe and want them to get their comeuppance ASAP. Great heel work and an incredible hot start to the show. Disappointed that it didn't main event and also disappointed that Death Triangle didn't win the gold but I know my boy PAC's time is coming. Glad he didn't take the pin here. I loved that Hangman completely ignored Marvez's question about the Elite getting back together. Hangman is #1 ranked but I really hope they hold off on Hangman/Omega II. That's a match that needs to come later so I really hope AEW didn't book themselves into a corner here to have Hangman lose when he should be the one ending Kenny's tyranny.

-Really liked the backstage interview with Jericho and Tyson to tie up loose ends as to why they are now aligned. Jericho turned babyface, made the call to ask for forgiveness, and now they're cool. Simple and effective.

-I love that they kept the show hot coming off of the opener and went straight into Jade Cargill vs Red Velvet, which is one that I have been looking forward to as it's been building up for months. I say this every week but Jade looks fuckin phenomenal. Jade looked great as did Red Velvet. Jade looks to be improving as fast as Britt Baker has been improving, I love to see it. Both of these women are future stars for sure so I was glad to see that Red Velvet wasn't completely squashed. She got a good amount of offense in but Jade still looked dominating. I wish it would have went a little longer though, the ad break really hurt the flow of the match. Even then, these 2 did a great job with the time given to them and I'm glad they weren't given the 9:30 PM death slot. Britt Baker's promo after was great on the rankings, she is 100% winning the gold from Shida at AEW's flagship show DONIII at the end of May. Really looking forward to it. AEW's women's division is about to surpass NXT's by this summer. Britt as champion with Jade, Red Velvet, Diamante, Tay Conti, Shida, Riho, Statlander, Penelope Ford, Nyla, Deeb, Thunder Rosa, Hirsch, etc all supporting should be great.

-Ogogo had a nice, dominating debut. I think he needs better music though I'm not really a fan of it. Great look though and nice squash. One punch to the stomach and it was over. I can't wait to see more. Sad to hear that the guy is blind in his left eye but I think he will emerge as one of AEW's top mid-card talents eventually.

-Nice Miro promo. The guy is on the move and coming for gold. It's hilarious that Kip is running from him because he knows he's about to get killed for taking the pin during the Arcade Anarchy. Do Miro vs Darby at DONIII and have Miro beat Darby there.

-Jericho vs Dax was a really good match but had a finish I definitely did not agree with. Dax should have won. 3 weeks of the Pinnacle losing to IC. I understand that they are 100% winning at Blood and Guts but I would still have them look strong in the build-up. There are 3 weeks to go until the huge 5v5 match though, so hopefully they get Pinnacle going in a strong fashion in the lead-up. Not a good 3 weeks for their intial run though. I was fine with Week 1 and 2 but Week 3 shouldn't have happened this way. Having Dax lose here wasn't cool. Should have been a DQ finish. Nonetheless, this was good. Tyson clocked the shit out of Cash. Both guys looked aggressive the whole way through. Really enjoyed this one despite the end result.

-Nice Bucks/Omega/Callis promo in the parking lot. As said earlier, The Bucks really come off way better as heels. It's like night and day to their pissy emotional babyface run. Callis hitting the Super kick on the cameraman was hilarious. Then we have Thunder Rosa in a great video package showcasing her Lights Out match and the fact that she's coming for both Serena Deeb and Shida. She also mentioned the rankings. It seems like AEW is taking the rankings a lot more seriously now. They have been mentioning it a lot lately and have been building storylines off of it. It needs some more tweaking as its still not perfect, but good way to get the ball rolling at least.

-I liked the Statlander squash. The new Best Friends music is really making the stable grow on me. Statlander looks great. A lot hotter than before. Love the new look and the leaned-out physique. Not much here as it was a squash but it's great to see Statlander back. AEW's women's division just got that much better with her here.

-Christian vs Team Taz is a feud I'm down for. Seems like Brian Cage and Starks are still having problems, eventually it'll lead to Brian Cage vs Starks which should be awesome. In the meantime, they have to deal with Christian. It was obvious Christian was going to say no to the offer, so I was more looking forward to the aftermath, and that aftermath involved Hobbs beating him down, which was well done. Hobbs vs Christian should be decent next week.

-And Darby Allin main events with Matt Hardy. This was fun but it got a little messy with the fuckery. It was nice seeing Darby in new attire and seeing Sting get physical though. I liked the spot where Matt flung Darby over the steps. Multiple stories going on here. You had Archer/Sting, DO/Matt Hardy Office, and Darby/Matt. A lot going on but the brawling made sense in regards to the stories they are telling. Nice Twist of Fate on the steel chair. Even Tony Khan made an appearance. Loved the Coffin Drop finish through the announce table. When they announced this as the main event I thought Matt was winning so I'm glad that Darby closed the show still holding the gold. Fun main event.

TNT was really working my nerves tonight with all of the commercial breaks, like holy shit calm down with the fast-food ads. It's like they turned up the ad breaks to 10 because they knew Tyson was on. Anyways, next week looks awesome. Tay Conti vs Hikaru Shida should be a banger if they get enough time. She is #1 ranked so I'm happy to see her getting her shot. Britt Baker will be winning the title at DONIII though 100%. Christian vs Hobbs should also be nice and I'm sure Christian will carry him to a good match. Hangman vs Starks will be a banger and Trent vs Penta should be great too and will advance the Best Friends vs Death Triangle feud that they have re-started. Strong card overall next week.

*Overall: 9/10*


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Good show for me and it looks like they're ramping up for a series of bigger Dynamites before DON.

- Opener should probably have been the main event given the PPV-like length (23:17) and 'epic' feel to it with all the big moves, but Darby is TNT and AEW's young starboy so he got the spotlight. Heel Bucks are way better than Baby Bucks but went OTT with their heel-isms here to kind of put an exclamation mark on their turn. A spotfest? For the most part - although I dug the Bucks' control segments and them using the 100-year-old heel move, the back rake. Everything was done well and people saying they're indie this and indie that - I watch plenty of indies and if they tried some of these sequences, they'd be paralyzed. Watch the Jung Dragons vs. 3 Count match from WCW in 2000 to see how quickly spotty wrestlers can lose their rhythm and a match completely fall apart. It takes a lot of athleticism, coordination and training to do some of the crazy shit these did. One minor slip and bad things can happen. I don't know why people go into Bucks matches expecting anything different (same complaints every time), they have their style and it's worked on multiple continents. Sometimes it feels tedious in a bog standard match, but when they step it up in bigger matches like these, it works. They can tell stories within their action-packed matches with little touches like Matt going to the wrong corner. But they're never going to be an FTR. PAC and Fenix were both incredible in this match. It did go a little too far with the near falls, but for a free weekly TV match, this was fucking great. *4**

- Hangman is still hanging around with the Dark Order, which is whatever - can we find him some new buddies? I nominate the Varsity Blonds, they could use the rub. Only thing I took from this is that he dodged the Elite question so is probably still hurting inside. Wild prediction: he waives a title shot (for now) because he still hasn't gotten over splitting with Kenny and the Bucks.

- Jade vs. Velvet was surprisingly good. Jade is a natural. All the pieces are not in place yet, but for a four-match pro she's doing a lot right. If the desire is there, she can go to great places in pro wrestling. From the entrance, how she addresses the camera and her execution of moves. Velvet shouldn't be overlooked either, she's another great find for AEW. At 7:34 this risked exposing the rookie Jade, but I didn't really see any signs of the match falling apart. *2 1/2**

- Britt working her way up the rankings is low key a good angle to promote the rankings better. She's been on Elevation and Dark picking up wins. Coupled with Tay getting a shot at Shida solely based on her win/loss record and rankings, and the women's division is respecting da rankings a lot more than the men's. All this will presumably lead to Britt vs. Shida at DON and a new champ.

- Ogogo is another guy who looks like he could have the 'it' factor. When I saw him commentate on Dark, I didn't really see anything special. But he fits the smug heel role well and has an aura about him that is very promising. His entrance theme is also good. After delivering the liver punch to Cody the other week, he won in 51 seconds with it here. So we didn't really get to see how he wrestles and it was more of an exhibition debut. *N/R*

- Jericho vs. Dax was another good match. Jericho is moving better than he was some time ago during the 'botch the Lionsault' phase. For his age, he is looking good again and closer to what he was a year ago. Not great early on but turned into a very good match. Dax is a helluva worker. Tyson did what he was paid to do and we got the highlight reel moment of him KO'ing Cash with a sick punch. That led to Jericho winning with the Judas effect in 13:17. Good match, well worked and not too overbooked despite some outside stuff. With Tyson presumably done for now, I'd expect the Pinnacle to start getting more of an upper hand heading into Blood & Guts. *3 1/4**

- Elite promo was good and all but as I said earlier... what's the jive with Omega vs. Swann not being acknowledged by AEW? Callis surely wants to pimp IMPACT's upcoming PPV and it's a somewhat monumental match. If it's because Kenny is losing, that will be the most disastrous booking decision AEW has done yet.

- Statlander returned to action and looked leaner and meaner than before. A routine win in short time. I have no issue with her and Best Friends being together. My philosophy about the happy, smiling babyfaces is - put them together. That way they stand out as a novelty instead of being spread up and down the roster. Best Friends are the purest, most wholesome babyfaces in AEW so Statlander works aligned with them. They did the test run of her and Cassidy on BTE. *N/R*

- The Christian/Taz trash talking felt very shootish at times, but I'm sure it was all planned. Nothing at all unpredictable here but transitions Christian into his first real feud against Team Taz. Christian took a beating from Hobbs, match set up for next week. Standard booking, this feud will presumably serve to get Christian ranked ahead of a program with Omega or someone else high up. Matches against Hobbs and Starks sound like fun. I'd avoid handing Cage another high profile loss for now and maybe have him split from Team Taz during this storyline.

- Main event time and a tale of three portions for me. I loved the start, hated the faction fuckery in the middle, and liked the ending. I watch on FITE TV and I believe some of the faction crap was during the break, but I saw it all in full screen and it just seemed lame. Instead of having them come to the ring, they should just have panned to them brawling backstage for a second or something. That plus Sting's arrival took too much attention off the two guys actually having a match. Then All Ego and Scorpio Sky appeared, but were interupted by Archer. So it's like... three or four situations being squeezed into about 90 seconds (Hardy vs. Darby, Dark Order vs. MHO, Ethan and Scorpio going for Sting, Archer appearing and aligning with Sting?). It's too much to process at once and remains one of the biggest issues with AEW's booking. The rush to do as much as possible in two hours. After that all cleared up, the match continued at a good pace. Darby continues to kick out of everything and it feels Cena-ish but hasn't reached the point of tedium yet by going on for years and years. On the contrary, the wins over Cody, Cage and Hardy, the team with Sting, and the regular main events have elevated him well. Great finish to the match and a great visual. *3 1/2**

An *8.5/10* show for me. The taped shows run much better and I seriously wouldn't mind if AEW started taping their 'live' shows on Tuesday nights to give them time to produce it more. There's a clear difference between the live and pre-taped shows in how they flow, the camera and audio work, and the transitions.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Full Show Review:

*Once we got to Fenix's hot tag this match got really, really good. Great action, even if a bit too choreographed at times. The Bucks have transitioned into being full blown heels again and I'm happy about that. Though they were probably just a bit too over the top in this match. Them ripping off Fenix's mask for the cheap win was a good finish.

*I thought Jade vs. Velvet was pretty good. For as inexperienced as Jade is she looks good in there. She knows how to play the cocky heel, with her size and strength she's a great base for her opponent, and Velvet to her credit sold her stuff very well. Jade's gonna be a star if she keeps getting better.

*Not much to say about the Ogogo debut but it's a good way to get someone new and green over. Comes out, has a great look, and then just gets the win with a huge body shot. Puts over the power of his punch and doesn't overexpose him.

*Jericho vs. Dax was fine. Just another case of the match dissolving into a wild brawl by the end, even though the stip was "each man only gets 1 guy at ringside". And once again, for the 3rd week in a row, the Pinnacle retreat and look like fools because of the babyfaces. Eh.

*Stat had a good squash. Looking forward to seeing more of her.

*Totally down for Christian working with Team Taz. Him facing a guy like Hobbs is great for Hobbs. And matches against Starks and Cage sound good too. I did like the brief back and forth between Christian and Taz as well.

*Main event was a tale of 2 matches really. When it was just Matt and Darby beating each other up it was fun. When it dissolved into the brawl with so many run ins it was hard to care because we see this so often. Match had a hot finish at least.

So yeah, overall a fun show.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Christian is gonna sell his ass off to make Hobbs look like a star next week.

I hope Shida vs. Tay is the main event. But if not, make it the opener. It’d be a cool way to start the show.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

rbl85 said:


> Nope you forgot the twist of fate with the chair


the lowblow too / the sequence that led to the broadcaster spot

more than 2 spots for sure


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Was a very fun and chaotic show, which is how i like my
AEW

8.5/10

Bucks are best


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

End was a cluster but it's hard to not root for Darby, he make everything work somehow.


----------



## CenaFan247 (Mar 22, 2021)

That episode of Dynamite was absolutely fantastic, one of the best episodes i've watched in a while. The Inner Circle stuff was pure entertainment, the Young Bucks as heels actually work a lot better even though I'm not their biggest fan, Hobbs is a freaking beast, him and Christian should have an interesting match and the main event was absolutely dope, that coffin drop spot at the end was sweet.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

I've already discussed the opener so TLDR good match, pac saved it from being a greatest hits, loved finish.

Didn't care for much else until Jericho dax so won't comment 

Jericho dax was very solid and I enjoyed myself except for one fucking spot. Jericho has the walls locked in and fucking walks over to get decked. How the fuck have you been in the business for 30 years and that's how you execute that spot? Tell dax to counter your ass into the ropes to be decked you stupid idiot! Fuck! Jericho ruined a perfectly good match with that. 

Enjoyed the tazz Christian stuff. Simple effective leads to something good booking.

Darby vs hardy like stinger said was a tale of two matches. The main tale was very good solid stuff

Card looks good next week 

This week gets a 6.5


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

Good show. Can't wait until real crowds come back, especially so that I can stop listening to Billy Gunn's obnoxious kid screaming and drawing attention to himself.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

As I predicted, the Bucks ate up the card with a needlessly long match with no title change. The tag match totally killed any energy they had going in with the Tyson appearance. Tyson is an afterthought in a rando quarter hour in the middle of the show in a match featuring a mid-carder instead of a big angle between Jericho and Sting or Christian or at least Ogogo.

The show is just a continuity disaster as shown by how many times through the night there was a match that was calling back to shit that happened in February (here's a video package to update you on this sporadic program that has been on and off television for two months).

Jade Cargill vs Red Velvet was the best thing on the show again. These women have good chemistry. I'm curious now to see Cargill face Tay or Ford.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Firefromthegods said:


> I've already discussed the opener so TLDR good match, pac saved it from being a greatest hits, loved finish.
> 
> Didn't care for much else until Jericho dax so won't comment
> 
> ...


how does one spot ruin a match - to have a perfect match is almost impossible

yeah, it was dumb - but hardly ruined the match IMO


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> how does one spot ruin a match - to have a perfect match is almost impossible
> 
> yeah, it was dumb - but hardly ruined the match IMO


Perfectly good. Doesn't mean I thought it was a perfect match. Its an adjective dude.

It would have been a perfectly good tv match but I'm still thinking about that spot. So everything else is a perfectly fine match but the dumb spot is burned in my brain.

Think like food. You have your steak and veggies. But you knock your potatoes off and now you're stuck with steak and mixed vegetables. You are going to eat it and be satisfied but you are going to be upset by the lack of potatoes


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Firefromthegods said:


> Perfectly good. Doesn't mean I thought it was a perfect match. Its an adjective dude.
> 
> It would have been a perfectly good tv match but I'm still thinking about that spot. So everything else is a perfectly fine match but the dumb spot is burned in my brain


lol, ok

now that spot is all i’m thinking about too - thanks


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> lol, ok
> 
> now that spot is all i’m thinking about too - thanks


I just can't fathom how Jericho a man who changes things up on the fly thought that was a good idea.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Firefromthegods said:


> I just can't fathom how Jericho a man who changes things up on the fly thought that was a good idea.


yup, needed a simple Dax turns him around and kicks him off into the ropes - and the punch happens


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

What a top notch show with quality in ring work right from the beginning and good storyline’s throughout.

I am so glad I get to watch dynamite each week.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Don’t watch much AEW, but whenever I give it a try it just doesn’t do anything for me (with maybe a couple of exceptions e.g Britt Baker).

Too many clusterfuck endings and sloppy writing/booking being among the main issues. Signing Sting did get my attention, but he’s been horribly booked since he joined.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Great show. Loved it start to finish. 

Finally we have a full blown heel Elite with all the gold. Really liked the starting Youngbucks segment and the parking lot promo. Perfect asshole heels with all the power both as performers and executives. 

After looking at them Hangman standing next to DO felt like a poor Disney hero surrounded by misfits that you want to root for to go against an evil empire. 

This is going in the right direction. Even if it's taking ages to get there. I'm glad it's still going to that direction. 

Christian Hobbs will be fresh. Looking forward to it. I'm sensing Brian Cage turning on Team Taz especially because of Starks to help out Christian win. Starks and Hobbs vs Christian and Brian Cage could be a fun feud. 

Statlander match was short but impactful. 

Inner Circle/Tyson stuff and MJF/Tyson segment was done well. MJF got out with alot of insults at Tyson. I couldn't stop laughing at the shot at the tattoo. Tyson would have ended him if it was real. 

Darby Matt was okay. Finish was very cool.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Firefromthegods said:


> I've already discussed the opener so TLDR good match, pac saved it from being a greatest hits, loved finish.
> 
> Didn't care for much else until Jericho dax so won't comment
> 
> ...


Didn't Jericho hit Dax with the camera during the match and no DQ was called or did I imagine this?


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Great show. The big matches delivered and this week the booking wasn't as messy as usual.

Next weeks line up is crazy! Hangman/Starks, Hobbs/Christian. dayum


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Bucks match was too long. Liked the Jericho stuff but Tyson can’t act and I don’t really like him, can he go away please?! Christian stuff was good. Darby was great as always.

It was a good show, I enjoyed most of it.


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

The Bucks vs Death Triangle match should not have gone past the first commercial break; it’s not like it was an Iron Man match. If it was going to go this long, then it should have been the main event.

The main event was way overbooked and too long. I was dozing off near the finish of the match. Would have better as an opening match instead.

Everything else was great.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Didn't Jericho hit Dax with the camera during the match and no DQ was called or did I imagine this?


Nope you didn't imagine it.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Firefromthegods said:


> Nope you didn't imagine it.


ref was distracted - she had eyes on Dax to tap, hence why Chris dragged him for the punch to the face

Aubrey didn't see

doesn't make the spot less dumb / because if they did it any other way, she would see the interference


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Firefromthegods said:


> Nope you didn't imagine it.


Didn't hit him with the camera he gave him a kick while holding the camera.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> ref was distracted - she had eyes on Dax to tap, hence why Chris dragged him for the punch to the face
> 
> Aubrey didn't see
> 
> doesn't make the spot less dumb / because if they did it any other way, she would see the interference


No def meant the camera spot lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Firefromthegods said:


> No def meant the camera spot lol


oh, i missed that


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

You can clearly see the foot of Jericho on the stomach of Dax during the camera spot.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

ps> in old school wrestling, it was normally 'what happened outside of the ring is not under the ref's control'

I like this stance - you can't be DQ'd for doing shit outside the ring - ref can only count you out


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> I just can't fathom how Jericho a man who changes things up on the fly thought that was a good idea.


If you factor in Jericho's entire run for the past year, it starts to make sense. The guy has clearly lost a few steps. As a big Jericho fan, it has been sad to see.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The man to dethrone Darby?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1382498000484851713


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

3venflow said:


> The man to dethrone Darby?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1382498000484851713


yeah, think so


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Why was the Young Bucks match like 20 minutes long? 

Other than that, it was a solid episode. Certainly better than last week's.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Cowabunga said:


> Why was the Young Bucks match like 20 minutes long?
> 
> Other than that, it was a solid episode. Certainly better than last week's.


big title matches go long


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Fenix teasing a mask vs. hair match. Imagine Bucks vs. Penta/Fenix at DON for the titles AND mask vs. hair. Shaved head Bucks would be funny.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I really don't know why Miro had to spend 7 months in a team with Kip that really went nowhere and only reminded people of the stuff he did towards the end of his WWE run.

But, they have kept him strong enough so if they build him up just a bit more I could see him being the one to beat Darby eventually. I could see it being Archer or Miro.



3venflow said:


> Fenix teasing a mask vs. hair match. Imagine Bucks vs. Penta/Fenix at DON for the titles AND mask vs. hair. Shaved head Bucks would be funny.
> 
> View attachment 100003


If the Bucks were willing to shave their heads, the image of them getting their heads shaved in the ultimate humiliation, ala Vince at WM 23, would be a good payoff for all of this.

I'm just trying to figure out where Kenny & The Bucks and everyone involved with them go heading into DON. Because I could see the Bucks facing DT, Mox & Kingston, or even a big 5 on 5 match with the rest of the Elite vs. Mox, Kingston, & DT.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Fenix teasing a mask vs. hair match. Imagine Bucks vs. Penta/Fenix at DON for the titles AND mask vs. hair. Shaved head Bucks would be funny.
> 
> View attachment 100003


Considering Nick has been losing a ten year hair match with biology, it makes sense.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Nick Jackson needs to shave his head, so Mask vs Hair would be a great stip. 

I really dug the Ogogo logo mimicking the Olympic rings. Will be interesting if the Olympics tries to enforce it's trademark on it - they're very protective of their branding.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

This is a very minor nit pick, but Tyson should have kept the check from MJF, filled it out and then still helped Jericho out. It isn't like MJF could take it back.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

That show was an easy 5 or 6/10 to me. It wasn't horrible but it wasn't great either. Everyone has their own opinions but I'm surprised at some of the ratings here. I'm sure Smackdown 2002-2003 could potentially get an 8.5 or a 9, but last nights dynamite? lol


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Brad Boyd said:


> That show was an easy 5 or 6/10 to me. It wasn't horrible but it wasn't great either. Everyone has their own opinions but I'm surprised at some of the ratings here. I'm sure Smackdown 2002-2003 could potentially get an 8.5 or a 9, but last nights dynamite? lol


Not the same generations


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> Not the same generations


So overall lower standards are OK?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Two Sheds said:


> So overall lower standards are OK?


No what worked 20 years ago is not going to work today.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> No what worked 20 years ago is not going to work today.


Obviously. So you do better stuff that works today.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Is it me or is Statlander in better shape?


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Is it me or is Statlander in better shape?


TBH after I was in a car crash and hurt my shoulder, the physiotherapist/kinesiologist helped make everything stronger, not just where my injury was. It makes sense that she'd be sharpened up. She looks really great, improved for sure with the new look.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Is it me or is Statlander in better shape?


Yea she looks awesome right now, even JR pointed it out


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Prosper said:


> Yea she looks awesome right now, even JR pointed it out


Plus she hasn't been out there in like 10 months, she's excited and ready.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

The green on her face plus the colored lens also help


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Is it me or is Statlander in better shape?


I wonder if her knee injury was a lot of cumulative damage. Could have prevented her from doing cardio before her surgery if she had a lot of pain


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

I prefer the Bucks as heels. They're much more watchable this way, and I enjoyed the match with them aganst Fenix and Pac. I know that praising this sort of high flyer style isn't popular here - unless one is a total AEW aplogist - but I like what I like and this is what I like in a tag match. 

Jericho as a face, I'm not so keen on. It does legitimze the eager singing along with his theme, well sort of, and he is one of their name stars who they need in this role because of the whole MJF storyline, but he's too, how to put this, too smarmy? He's always made a better heel, or at minimum heel-leaning tweener, in my mind. Again, I'm sure I'm going against the majority but this whole Inner Circle face turn is a lot of whatever for me. Oh, and Tyson was there. In his pink shorts and leisure shoes, doing something. Being an enforcer? More whatever. Shoehorning Tyson in added nothing, imo. I do, however, like Dax and he performed as expected. He knows how to make a match look good even when too much extra nonsense is involved. 

Other things happened. Some were good, like seeing Hobbs actually do something on Dynamite. I'm warming to Christian. Miro, Rosa and Britt had decent promos. Jade is green, and I could see her working and positioning herself, but she's gorgeous and has a huge upside so long as she keeps improving. I don't know what to think of Ogogo since he didn't do much but he could be interesting to watch. I mean, he's fine to look at but I'm not blown away by his wrestling prowess. Statlander was better than I recall her being but I'm not familar enough with her AEW work to say much about her return. 

Some things were not so good. I like Darby. As with Jade and now Ogogo, I like to look at Darby 'cause I think he's kinda cute (See how nice and female fangirl I can be when my mood's improved by a great opening match?). I also like Matt Hardy 'cause he makes me laugh. You know what I don't like? Dark Order (why????) swarming all over the place outside the ring. Hardy's band of misfits doing the same. Private Party throwing the wildest bumps possible while an elderly Sting chases them as mid-match intermission entertainment. AEW, ffs I know there's a partnership with Impact but do clusterfuck matches have to be the AEW version of the old inevitable Impact Zone brawls? 

As much as I like him, I have a growing problem with Darby Allin. He's too good at selling. Granted, it's part of his character but he takes too much of a beating in his matches. There are times, and this was one of them, when it comes off as overkill. He's not just a babyface in peril, he's borderline about to leave this world with one final coffindrop. It can still be hardcore and fearless without having to mimic coming back from the brink of death every week. On a positive note, there were a couple of neat spots in the match with Hardy. 



*TL;DR* - It was a decent show. Great opener. Like the Bucks heel turn. Meh about Jericho's (and the Inner Circle's overall) face turn. Jade is hot. Ogogo is hot. Darby is a strange kind of hot but he is apparently going to die in an AEW ring. AEW overbooked chaos is the new TNA brawl.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> ps> in old school wrestling, it was normally 'what happened outside of the ring is not under the ref's control'
> 
> I like this stance - you can't be DQ'd for doing shit outside the ring - ref can only count you out


I´m not a fan of that stance.. And neither was Ventura 

*Summerslam 89. Jesse Ventura and Tony Sciavione on commentary :*

Jesse Ventura : This should be a disqualification! That's a disqualication! Where the hell is the referee?
Tony Schiavone : That's outside of the ring, Jesse.
Jesse Ventura : So what?
Tony Schiavone : As much, it could just be a countout here.
*Jesse Ventura : What are you gonna tell me, Schiavone? You can shoot somebody outside the ring as long as it's outside the ring?
Tony Schiavone : Well, no...*
Jesse Ventura : You know, you're even dumber than Monsoon! I thought Gorilla was the stupidest guy alive!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

yeahright2 said:


> I´m not a fan of that stance.. And neither was Ventura
> 
> *Summerslam 89. Jesse Ventura and Tony Sciavione on commentary :*
> 
> ...


lololll - oh well, me and Jesse disagrees then

shooting somebody will be murder, and you’ll get arrested - but if you do it... and make it back into the ring before the 10 count.... you win


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> lololll - oh well, me and Jesse disagrees then
> 
> shooting somebody will be murder, and you’ll get arrested - but if you do it... and make it back into the ring before the 10 count.... you win


Amazing. Someone actually will defend the awful reffing in AEW.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Two Sheds said:


> Amazing. Someone actually will defend the awful reffing in AEW.


..... i am not defending the reffing - i am explaining what i know may happen outside the ring as part of my childhood

how do you not comprehend what i’ve written? In the 80s - outside the ring was fair game

you guys want oldschool? Well, there it is


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> ..... i am not defending the reffing - i am explaining what i know may happen outside the ring as part of my childhood
> 
> how do you not comprehend what i’ve written? In the 80s - outside the ring was fair game
> 
> you guys want oldschool? Well, there it is


Outside of the ring was fair game when the ref was distracted. I pointed out yet again how clearly the corpse ref (Rick Knox) in AEW has no idea how to be a ref during the Bucks match. This is not a case of missing a move due to being distracted. Jesse Ventura and other commentators back in the day would easily point out if a ref missed something. They all miss everything today but the commentators are told not to care. We all see it though it. Amateur BS.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

That was the only time I haven't really liked Rey Fenix and surprise it was against the Bucks who I can't stand. The bucks bring everyone down who has to be in position to take their un-believable offence dog and pony show. As always was impressed by Pac and he's absolutely one of the best performers AEW have.

I'm loving Miro's promos and can't wait to see him tear someone apart again.

Not really sure why we didn't see more of Kenny Omega. He's the champ and the zenith of their storylines he should be the most prominent thing on every show.

Not really sure why Tyson is there or what sort of cultural cache he has these days anyway. If he can get more eyeballs on the show then great, otherwise.....

They are doing some good long term building stuff like Archer/Sting and the problems with Team Taz.

Fell asleep during the ME. Darby is a great selling machine whipping boy but that's all he has apparently. I'm not a fan. Matt Hardy....... in the main event of anything?


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Got a say I don't like pac being part of a group/tag team, the guy is too good to not be just an exclusive singles wrestler


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Dizzie said:


> Got a say I don't like pac being part of a group/tag team, the guy is too good to not be just an exclusive singles wrestler


Death triangle needs to go away IMO. Pentagon needs to go single heel with Alex Abrahantes guy. Fenix needs to be a babyface for tnt title contention. Pac should be a singles heel.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

zkorejo said:


> Death triangle needs to go away IMO. Pentagon needs to go single heel with Alex Abrahantes guy. Fenix needs to be a babyface for tnt title contention. Pac should be a singles heel.


Definitely agree with fenix and Pentagon being singles guys, it's frustrating to see the two of the keep being thrown into groups and For me pac can be good as either a heel or a babyface because he can pull off the no nonsense bad ass character that fans tend to want to root for.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The tag title match got the full 5 star treatment in the WON (higher than Britt vs. Thunder), with Matt vs. Darby getting 4 stars.

It's the third non-PPV / Dynamite match that he's given five stars to after the Parking Lot match and Kenny vs. Fenix earlier this year.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

3venflow said:


> The tag title match got the full 5 star treatment in the WON (higher than Britt vs. Thunder), with Matt vs. Darby getting 4 stars.
> 
> It's the third non-PPV / Dynamite match that he's given five stars to after the Parking Lot match and Kenny vs. Fenix earlier this year.


Dave's ratings are dumb - no way in any world does the tag match out-do the Women's unsanctioned

Tag match was still a 4* though / but that unsanctioned was 5* all day


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> lololll - oh well, me and Jesse disagrees then
> 
> shooting somebody will be murder, and you’ll get arrested - but if you do it... and make it back into the ring before the 10 count.... you win


Well, you´re allowed to.
It wouldn´t be an issue if the commentators made a big deal out of it, or if they did it when the ref isn´t looking directly at them. A heel has to cheat at all times to get heat, otherwise it´s just "meh"


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Randy Lahey said:


> Ogogo sounds exactly like Michael Bisping


No he doesn't


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Nick Jackson needs to shave his head, so Mask vs Hair would be a great stip.
> 
> I really dug the Ogogo logo mimicking the Olympic rings. Will be interesting if the Olympics tries to enforce it's trademark on it - they're very protective of their branding.


Fwiw I can't see the Olympics going ahead again this summer so they might be grateful for the exposure!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Dave's ratings are dumb - no way in any world does the tag match out-do the Women's unsanctioned
> 
> Tag match was still a 4* though / but that unsanctioned was 5* all day


At least we can agree Dave's ratings are dumb. Anyone should be able to see his strange bias for the Bucks.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Dave's ratings are dumb - no way in any world does the tag match out-do *the Women's unsanctioned*
> 
> Tag match was still a 4* though / but that unsanctioned was 5* all day


Meltzer said multiple times that he does not like unsanctioned matches, he was very critique about Mox vs Omega at Full Gear.

So he's following his logic, the only reason the women match and Omega vs Mox got a good rating was because the majority of fans like it.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Oof, the million viewer kid wants a big opponent next week.

I say Jungle Boy.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1383150307610349572


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

3venflow said:


> Oof, the million viewer kid wants a big opponent next week.
> 
> I say Jungle Boy.
> 
> ...


Darby vs Moxley for me


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Oof, the million viewer kid wants a big opponent next week.
> 
> I say Jungle Boy.
> 
> ...


I assume storyline purposes or history it will be Hobbs.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Hobbs already booked against Christian next week and Hangman against Starks. So it leaves JB, Mox or Cody really...

I'd say JB because Darby can beat him. Mox doesn't need to be losing on Dynamite right now.

It'd also be a first time match (in AEW) between two of the company's brightest stars and they'd be entrusted with the main event.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Erik. said:


> I assume storyline purposes or history it will be Hobbs.


Hobbs will fight Christian, so can't be him.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Mox and Cody are busy story wise. Hobbs is already wrestling. And Hangman's busy drinking.

So I would assume JB gets the shot.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

3venflow said:


> Hobbs already booked against Christian next week and Hangman against Starks. So it leaves JB, Mox or Cody really...
> 
> I'd say JB because Darby can beat him. Mox doesn't need to be losing on Dynamite right now.
> 
> It'd also be a first time match (in AEW) between two of the company's brightest stars and they'd be entrusted with the main event.


Moxley does not need to lose. Imagine if the Club interrupt the match. It will drag Darby into the feud. A lot of opportunities developed for multiman matches.

Moxley, Kingston and Darby vs Omega and the Young Bucks sounds fucking good to me.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Geert Wilders said:


> Moxley does not need to lose. Imagine if the Club interrupt the match. It will drag Darby into the feud. A lot of opportunities developed for multiman matches.
> 
> Moxley, Kingston and Darby vs Omega and the Young Bucks sounds fucking good to me.


They’ve done Darby/Moxley twice already though, they should wait before doing it again. I say do the fresh Darby vs JB match and involve Mox in a segment with the Elite. I would have Moxley and Kingston challenge Omega and the Bucks to a 3v2 handicap match just for the sake of wanting to get revenge even though the odds are against them.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Darby v JB will be fire

and will be a first-time match-up

hell.... i would like to see JB take it for a short run before Darby wins it back at DON


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Jeez, Shida vs Tay, Hobbs vs Christian, Starks vs Page and Darby vs Jungle Boy is a freaking great card. Excited for all the matches and all of them could be bangers. Even Trent vs Penta has the potential to be good.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

3venflow said:


> The tag title match got the full 5 star treatment in the WON (higher than Britt vs. Thunder), with Matt vs. Darby getting 4 stars.
> 
> It's the third non-PPV / Dynamite match that he's given five stars to after the Parking Lot match and *Kenny vs. Fenix earlier this year.*


Did that match really get 5 stars? lol 4 at best.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I've said before and I'll say it again. Meltzer should never apologize for having his own opinions and biases.

BUT, I really don't love the idea that he is the 1st person we seemingly go to get his opinion on a match and that his star ratings are treated like official records for how good or impactful a match was. As if his opinion matters that much more than the rest of the wrestling fanbase.

And I know people will say "well, it's just his opinion, why does it matter." I'll buy into that when all of these wrestling sites stop running to his star ratings as a barometer for how good something is or isn't.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

Next week's card has a real 'new era' feel about it. Can't wait!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Wow if Darby vs Jungle Boy is on next week's show, that's gotta be one of the best Dynamites on paper


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

So it's...


Darby Allin vs. Jungle Boy for the TNT Title
Hikaru Shida vs. Tay Conti for the AEW Women's Title
Hangman Page vs. Ricky Starks (7 unbeaten in singles vs. 10 unbeaten in singles)
Trent vs. Penta El Zero Miedo
Christian Cage vs. Powerhouse Hobbs

God damn, that's some card.

My predictions: Darby, Shida, Hangman, Trent, Christian


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

That's a great main event for next week, but why didn't they promote it on the show to give their 1.2 million viewers a reason to tune in? Did I miss it? Makes no sense.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

TD Stinger said:


> I've said before and I'll say it again. Meltzer should never apologize for having his own opinions and biases.
> 
> BUT, I really don't love the idea that he is the 1st person we seemingly go to get his opinion on a match and that his star ratings are treated like official records for how good or impactful a match was. As if his opinion matters that much more than the rest of the wrestling fanbase.
> 
> And I know people will say "well, it's just his opinion, why does it matter." I'll buy into that when all of these wrestling sites stop running to his star ratings as a barometer for how good something is or isn't.


Exactly. Meltzer can sell what he wants, he's 100% free to try and work the wrestling marks into believing his opinions are legendary official accounts of history.

The stupidity lies with the wrestling marks, which includes other website owners etc, who buy into his BS strategies.

Working wrestling fans is like shooting fish in a barrel and that's what Meltzer has made a living on for 30 years. It's actually quite funny to realise wrestling fans think his news is real... but hey, who wants to tell a wrestling fan something isn't real? Lol.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Next week almost looks like a PPV

all centred around new talent - i love it


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

IronMan8 said:


> Exactly. Meltzer can sell what he wants, he's 100% free to try and work the wrestling marks into believing his opinions are legendary official accounts of history.
> 
> The stupidity lies with the wrestling marks, which includes other website owners etc, who buy into his BS strategies.
> 
> Working wrestling fans is like shooting fish in a barrel and that's what Meltzer has made a living on for 30 years. It's actually quite funny to realise wrestling fans think his news is real... but hey, who wants to tell a wrestling fan something isn't real? Lol.


I don't know why anybody listens to him. He should be the last person anybody listens too. There is nobody who is a bigger biased mark than Dave Meltzer.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

TheDraw said:


> *I don't know why anybody listens to him. He should be the last person anybody listens too.*


I'm of that opinion more because he's a horrible talker and narrator. Alvarez is 100x better than Dave. 
Meltzer speaks like a moron who stumbles over his words and I'm genuinely impressed how someone can listen to him without being irritated by the constant pauses, "uhms", "you know..well you know".


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

The Definition of Technician said:


> I'm of that opinion more because he's a horrible talker and narrator. Alvarez is 100x better than Dave.
> Meltzer speaks like a moron who stumbles over his words and I'm genuinely impressed how someone can listen to him without being irritated by the constant pauses, "uhms", "you know..well you know".


1 thing that i found is that most of the time people attack Meltzer because of what he said when in fact it's Alvarez who's saying those things.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Honestly I think next week is their best show on paper as well. I am high on Starks and his match with Page should be great. Trent vs Pentagon should be great. Cage vs Hobbs should be great. JB vs Darby should be amazing. No Bucks, goofs, or Jelly as far as the eye can see. Very optimistic about it!


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Next week's show is really a showcase for many AEW young guys and girls.

From the 5 matches featuring 10 participants announced, I consider the 9 besides Christian to be AEW products (Conti was a nobody in NXT and Trent was in WWE for a minute a decade ago).


----------

